# Raw Discussion Thread - 08/14 - Hot Town, Summer In The City



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Aug. 14, 2017: Who's going to SummerSlam?*
> 
> With Alexa Bliss’ top challenger Bayley out with a separated right shoulder, Sasha Banks will battle Nia Jax to determine which Superstar will challenge Little Miss Bliss for the Raw Women’s Championship at SummerSlam. Meanwhile, the strange saga of Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins continues after a surprising change of heart by both The Lunatic Fringe and the former turncoat who now seeks his forgiveness. Tune in to Raw this Monday, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.


*Every woman for herself*












> Bayley’s out of contention with a separated shoulder, and so Raw Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss will now field one of two challengers at SummerSlam: Sasha Banks, who The Huggable One is vocally backing as her replacement, or Nia Jax, who has become Little Miss Bliss’ ally as part of “Team Rude.” The two Superstars meet Monday in a win-and-you’re-in match, with the victor earning a date with Bliss in Brooklyn. Jax has the edge when it comes to pure power, and Bliss would seemingly prefer to fight a friendly face, but does Sasha have one more big win up her sleeve?


*Joe is gonna get you*












> One way or another, Samoa Joe always gets his man. After being pinned by Roman Reigns for the first time ever in a Triple Threat Match two weeks ago, The Samoan Submission Machine cost The Big Dog a Last Man Standing Match against Braun Strowman on Monday when he trapped Reigns in a Coquina Clutch that put him down for the count of 10. With all three of those Superstars slated to challenge Brock Lesnar for the Universal Title at The Biggest Event of the Summer, Joe has suddenly surged in momentum, and it’s anyone’s guess as to who will head into SummerSlam with the biggest head of steam.


*Mizzed opportunity*












> Brock Lesnar turned The Miz and his Miztourage into lunch meat this past Monday on “Miz TV,” but lost in all that commotion was why The Awesome One held Raw hostage in the first place: He wanted another piece of Jason Jordan, who embarrassed him the previous week on his signature talk show. Kurt Angle’s gold-blooded son was seen elsewhere dismantling a local named Jean-Pierre Goulet, but perhaps The A-Lister will have better luck this time around in getting what he wants.


*Face your fear*












> Finn Bálor has managed to ward off Bray Wyatt’s wizardry for a while now, but the Irish Superstar has admitted he’s more than a little unnerved by The Eater of Worlds all the same. Wyatt made one of his boldest declarations to date just moments before their SummerSlam bout was formally sanctioned, promising to drag down Finn and his followers. With one week to go until The Biggest Event of the Summer, how will Bálor respond?


*Brothers on the mend*












> Well, this is an interesting turn of events. After leaving Seth Rollins high and dry against Cesaro & Sheamus, Dean Ambrose finally seemed to come around to The Kingslayer’s redemptive crusade when his former brother rescued him from a joint beatdown by the Raw Tag Team Champions. This time, however, it was Rollins who denied the traditional Shield fist bump, leaving The Lunatic Fringe hanging. How will Ambrose attempt to save face, and will the former Shield-mates finally reunite in earnest? Tune in to Raw, live Monday at 8/7 C, only on USA Network!


:braun

:brock

:joe​


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Obviously Ambrollins vs Shesaro has to be confirmed. I'm excited about what they'll do with Dean & Seth, I hope Dean demands an explanation for Seth leaving him hanging on the fist bump :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That preview looks like something Road Dogg would write. Is he running Raw now too?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strowman/Lesnar is all I care about. 

Wouldn't mind some Elias too.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Please keep Bayley off RAW next week. And for the next 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Last stop for RAW before SummerSlam, basically looking forward to..

- *The main event scene and follow up to the LMS match:* Lesnar will be there so I imagine we will get a segment with all 4 men, I think a contract signing would be a good thing to do as it makes the match stipulation of Lesnar leaving WWE if he loses official and it also allows for all four men to interact with promos and then proceed to have an all out brawl to wrap up the build. Reigns should be wanting to get back at Joe for what he did last week so I could see them setting up a match between them. Lesnar and Braun could have their first interaction since that time when Braun put Lesnar on notice four months ago. A couple of ways they can go with it so it will be interesting to see what they do.

- *Ambrose's response to Rollins refusing the fist bump:* It was an interesting change in the dynamic between the two last week so I wonder how Ambrose will respond. Would be cool to see a Rollins/Cesaro match but they probably don't do a match this week but rather have a promo segment that leads to them officially announcing the match for the tag titles. Ambrose and Rollins need to get on the same page even if reluctantly before they setup the SummerSlam match so they have to do something to get there on this show.

- *Who will be the #1 contender to face Alexa:* By all rights Sasha should win this match but I am not getting my hopes up specially since RAW is in her hometown this Monday, WWE loves to make people lose in their hometown. The SummerSlam match should always have been Sasha/Alexa so let's see if they do the right thing.

All in all, hoping the Main Event and the Rollins/Ambrose programs continue to deliver as they have been doing over the last few weeks.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Let Sasha win this #1 contender's match and we have no injuries like Bayley.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

As usual, looking forward to see what happens with Ambrose and Rollins. Then with Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

In for Rollins/Ambrose. Sad when there's only one good storyline going on in an entire company, but that's where we are.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So it's the LAST Raw b4 Summer Slam & it's all just MEH..........

Honestly where is THE *"biggest angle/match of the summer"* been? It HASN'T been the F4W despite what many would say now. It HAD the chance to be built up like a CAN'T MISS CLASH instead it's just anther match, sure there's 2/3 of the Shield coming together but for what? A half ass tag team title match? There's NO true threat big enough to bring two back let alone all three, the FAILED women's division and then there's the dumpster fire that has been SDL since the 'Shake Up' with #JobberMahla as champion.....

What happened to the CAN'T miss Summer Slam build......

*From fantastic segment's*





*To excellent in ring promo's*





*And finally INSANE go home show moments*





There just NOT here this year, they were few & far between last year and the year before weak to say the least. 2013 was probably the LAST Summer Slam I cared about from top to bottom, 2014 only the top, 2015 only Taker/Lesnar & last year I was SHOCKED by Cena/Styles but that's it.

Just gonna sit back pop in the Network and relive BETTER Summer Slam "Go Home Show's" & on Sunday gonna watch Summer Slam 02 & 13 and maybe catch a replay of the F4W on Monday, maybe. To those that have been enjoy RAW great, they need all the eye's & support on the product they can get before......

#HowLOWcanRatingsGo #WWELogic #SlaughterintheStandings


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

My Mother passed away yesterday so my Brother and I just decided to buy tickets to Raw to try to momentarily escape our misery. It'll be my first Raw since 2000.

Outside of the extenuating circumstances I don't think there is anything exciting enough about this SS build up to make me break my 17 year streak of not attending Raw. The possibility of a good Miz segment and seeing if our hometown girl Sasha wins at home are the only things I'm really interested in. Maybe Goldust doing something funny or seeing Heyman live for the first time since ECW closed down.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> My Mother passed away yesterday so my Brother and I just decided to buy tickets to Raw to try to momentarily escape our misery. It'll be my first Raw since 2000.
> 
> Outside of the extenuating circumstances I don't think there is anything exciting enough about this SS build up to make me break my 17 year streak of not attending Raw. The possibility of a good Miz segment and seeing if our hometown girl Sasha wins at home are the only things I'm really interested in. Maybe Goldust doing something funny or seeing Heyman live for the first time since ECW closed down.


That's terrible, I'm sorry, I hope you guys get through it and keep your heads up.

Hopefully you guys have a support system too. (family, friends, etc) to help cope.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don’t know what they have planned for the 4 way participants but I hope they have a big angle planned for the 4. Also looking forward to the final build to Rollins & Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Sheamus.

I swear, they better not give the Fist Bump away on Raw tomorrow night. That needs to be saved for Summerslam or the night after.



Kowalski's Killer said:


> My Mother passed away yesterday so my Brother and I just decided to buy tickets to Raw to try to momentarily escape our misery. It'll be my first Raw since 2000.
> 
> Outside of the extenuating circumstances I don't think there is anything exciting enough about this SS build up to make me break my 17 year streak of not attending Raw. The possibility of a good Miz segment and seeing if our hometown girl Sasha wins at home are the only things I'm really interested in. Maybe Goldust doing something funny or seeing Heyman live for the first time since ECW closed down.


Sorry to hear that man. Hope you have a great show.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'l be watching for Roman as usual, but the rest of the time I'll be watching Ninja Warrior


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I swear, they better not give the Fist Bump away on Raw tomorrow night. That needs to be saved for Summerslam or the night after.


I am hoping for this as well. Need to save it for when they win the tag titles at SummerSlam. Still they do need to work in something on this RAW for Rollins/Ambrose to get on the same page at some level so that they decide to go after the titles. Hopefully the fist bump is not what they go with. Just do a backstage segment with Ambrose asking Rollins to explain why he denied him the fist bump and then after some back and forth have Sheamus/Cesaro join in and then make the SummerSlam match official.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right with you, need to get ready for the go home show fuckery...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> My Mother passed away yesterday so my Brother and I just decided to buy tickets to Raw to try to momentarily escape our misery. It'll be my first Raw since 2000.
> 
> Outside of the extenuating circumstances I don't think there is anything exciting enough about this SS build up to make me break my 17 year streak of not attending Raw. The possibility of a good Miz segment and seeing if our hometown girl Sasha wins at home are the only things I'm really interested in. Maybe Goldust doing something funny or seeing Heyman live for the first time since ECW closed down.


My full condolences mate and I hope you can enjoy Raw best you can despite the circumstances.

I just hope for a good go home segment for the fatal four way. Maybe a contract signing would suffice. Something anyway.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully Sasha wins the no.1 contenders match tonight, Alexa/Sasha should have been the title match at Summerslam in the first place. Looking forward to seeing what happens with Ambrose/Rollins and the fatal 4 way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> My Mother passed away yesterday so my Brother and I just decided to buy tickets to Raw to try to momentarily escape our misery. It'll be my first Raw since 2000.
> 
> Outside of the extenuating circumstances I don't think there is anything exciting enough about this SS build up to make me break my 17 year streak of not attending Raw. The possibility of a good Miz segment and seeing if our hometown girl Sasha wins at home are the only things I'm really interested in. Maybe Goldust doing something funny or seeing Heyman live for the first time since ECW closed down.


Wow man. That is really tough to hear. I'm extremely sorry for the passing of your mother. My condolences.

I hope RAW produces a really good show, since you're gonna be there.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Last show before Summer Slam hoping it's a good one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SummerSlam match to be set on RAW tonight, from PWInsider...

[SPOILER="RAW]PWInsider.com has confirmed that the plan is to announce the former Shield brothers will team to challenge Raw Tag Team champions Sheamus and Cesaro at Sunday's Summerslam PPV in Brooklyn, NY.[/SPOILER]

Very much as expected. Will be interesting to see how they go about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> SummerSlam match to be set on RAW tonight, from PWInsider...
> 
> [SPOILER="RAW]PWInsider.com has confirmed that the plan is to announce the former Shield brothers will team to challenge Raw Tag Team champions Sheamus and Cesaro at Sunday's Summerslam PPV in Brooklyn, NY.[/SPOILER]
> 
> Very much as expected. Will be interesting to see how they go about it.


I swear to God if they put two of them against each other again..


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> SummerSlam match to be set on RAW tonight, from PWInsider...
> 
> [SPOILER="RAW]PWInsider.com has confirmed that the plan is to announce the former Shield brothers will team to challenge Raw Tag Team champions Sheamus and Cesaro at Sunday's Summerslam PPV in Brooklyn, NY.[/SPOILER]
> 
> Very much as expected. Will be interesting to see how they go about it.


Yes now put the belts on them and have them get a couple months with them, then start the slow Ambrose heel turn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the next chapter in Rollins/Ambrose/Sheasaro. Hoping for an all around good show tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> SummerSlam match to be set on RAW tonight, from PWInsider...
> 
> [SPOILER="RAW]PWInsider.com has confirmed that the plan is to announce the former Shield brothers will team to challenge Raw Tag Team champions Sheamus and Cesaro at Sunday's Summerslam PPV in Brooklyn, NY.[/SPOILER]
> 
> Very much as expected. Will be interesting to see how they go about it.


Yay!  It was obvious but nice to see it's finally gonna be confirmed. Can't wait to see Dean and Seth's reaction to it :lol


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

HHH and Steph to screw them out of it with a NXT upstart team. More exciting than the next chapter of Stepbrothers.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> SummerSlam match to be set on RAW tonight, from PWInsider...
> 
> [SPOILER="RAW]PWInsider.com has confirmed that the plan is to announce the former Shield brothers will team to challenge Raw Tag Team champions Sheamus and Cesaro at Sunday's Summerslam PPV in Brooklyn, NY.[/SPOILER]


Very much expected, but I'm excited. Curious to see how Rollins is going to explain his actions last week.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

In Boston tonight? Should be a decent crowd to say the least.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Very much expected, but I'm excited. Curious to see how Rollins is going to explain his actions last week.


I imagine Rollins tells Ambrose that he doesn't want their bonding be a spur of the moment thing (which would tie back to them letting the excitement get to them and hugging out a few weeks go without actually meaning it). He wants it to be something genuine and that he and Ambrose actually mean it.

I hope they don't do the fist bump tonight but that they save it for when they win the tag titles at SummerSlam.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

This should be interesting...I'd predict Sasha wins, but then again Raw is in her hometown tonight and we know how that goes historically. 

They have been building a friendship between Nia and Bliss so I know they will eventually face off, but will it be at SS?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hoping against hope that Sasha wins the match and avoids the hometown curse. Sasha/Alexa is the match they should have run with from the start for SummerSlam.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Mostly looking forward to seeing how Ambrollins progresses tonight. Does Kurt just throw them into the match with Sheasaro, or do they make the decision to challenge them on their own?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

when nia appears i'm rolling out the new gif *winks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wasn't it originally suppose to be Bliss and Nia at SS? I seen some reports on it around a month ago and it would not surprise me if Nia picked up the win against Sasha. Which fucking sucks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Note about the Women's Title Match at SummerSlam from PWInsider...



Spoiler: RAW



The plan backstage at Raw is for Sasha Banks to go on and face Alexa Bliss at SummerSlam for the Women's Title.



\m/


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the WWE App just said that Roman, Bork, Strowman and Joe will meet 'face to face to face to face' on Raw :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL the WWE App just said that Roman, Bork, Strowman and Joe will meet 'face to face to face to face' on Raw :lmao


The people who write the previews for the shows are so lame.

They even said it in this interview with Joe...






I was hoping for Joe to punch him in the face.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL the WWE App just said that Roman, Bork, Strowman and Joe will meet 'face to face to face to face' on Raw :lmao





Dolorian said:


> The people who write the previews for the shows are so lame.
> 
> They even said it in this interview with Joe...
> 
> ...


I'm dreading the Royal Rumble..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL the WWE App just said that Roman, Bork, Strowman and Joe will meet *'face to face to face to face' *on Raw :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL the WWE App just said that Roman, *Bork*, Strowman and Joe will meet 'face to face to face to face' on Raw :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Cruserweights can't catch a break


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

_"And quite honestly, it should have been me the whole time"._

Yep.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

They removed one of the ONLY two matches that was guaranteed to be excellent from the fucking card to have the match on Raw tonight for what??.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:sashahi


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> They removed one of the ONLY two matches that was guaranteed to be excellent from the fucking card to have the match on Raw tonight for what??.


SS card is already pakced and they need to add 2 more matches, so it makes sense to take out the CW match.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

They wounder why no one gives shit about the CW is because they even don't give a shit I enjoy most of the CW they have. I'd be pissed if I was these two


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> SS card is already pakced and they need to add 2 more matches, so it makes sense to take out the CW match.


Yeah, let's remove a TITLE match to put freaking multi tag-woman matches.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Yeah, let's remove a TITLE match to put freaking multi tag-woman matches.


I bet these two are disappointed being left off I know I sure would be. Could have been easily a good match if given time. I hope these to go out there tonight and kill it knowing it's on raw probably won't be giving time


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Its like they don't want 205 live to get viewers.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

V-Trigger said:


> Yeah, let's remove a TITLE match to put freaking multi tag-woman matches.


No silly, they are adding Ambrose/Rollins vs Sheamus/Cesaro and Miz vs Jordan (both title matches). There are only 2 women matches: Bliss vs ??? and Naomi vs Natty but I think Mella is cashing in. So, there is nothing to remove if you really think about it. The rest of the women are not on the card (Charlotte, Becky, etc.) Charlotte probably wants to spend time with Ric anyway.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> _"And quite honestly, it should have been me the whole time"._
> 
> Yep.


Nice how she can talk about how she's doing this for Bayley in one sentence, then in another she kinda throws shade at her by saying "it should have been me the whole time". Well Sasha you had your chance when you faced her on RAW weeks ago and *LOST*!!!!



Mordecay said:


> Poor Cruserweights can't catch a break


This dude got so much personality. Maybe he'd be better as a manager instead of a wrestler.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Poor cruiserweights.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WORLDWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE :Cocky


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm fairly wrestled out after the G1, lol. Gotta say once we get past Summerslam, I might need to take a week or 2 week break from wrestling altogether, lol.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Tonight I predict a Worst MOTYC, the womens match. What else do you except from a lump and Nia Jax


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins/Ambrose recap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know between Seth/Dean and Omega/Ibushi in NJPW, I don’t know if my heart can take this much bromance.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This storyline :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrollins storyline recap to open the show :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The best storyline on Raw opening this go-home episode :mark:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Gonna miss Shesaro when Sheamus goes off to film his movie.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Even though this video package is good, I really could care less about the Dean/Rollins story line.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good recap so far, let's see what direction they go with it to setup the SummerSlam match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEANO!!! Always an awesome way to start :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Starting off with the good stuff!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Helluva video package here. This is main event treatment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome video package.

But FFS, do not give away the Fist Bump tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They sure as hell know how to make video packages


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> But FFS, do not give away the Fist Bump tonight.


I am hoping they save it for SummerSlam.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins/Ambrose...still a better love story than twilight...yes I'm still making that joke.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

If you're gonna do the SHIELD reunion, does it not make sense to pay it off at a time when you can work all three into it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BURN

IT

DOWN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP.

:mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Even though this video package is good, *I really could care less about the Dean/Rollins story line*.


How much more?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They really really need to remove the "burn it down" bit from Rollins theme.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice reaction for Seth tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Cellardoor621 (Apr 2, 2012)

I know some people don't like it, but I'm really loving this Ambrose/Rollins storyline and that package seemed really well put together.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean and Seth are so petty lol, they've both done immature things to one another :lmao They're more similar than they realise.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh god I hate that burn it down line in Seths theme


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Rollins/Ambrose...still a better love story than twilight...yes I'm still making that joke.


Well honestly, it really is.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

These dudes are getting some good pops. That BURN IT DOWN shit is a great addition to Seth's theme


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE's version of the Golden Lovers, just with a bit less talent


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

To be fair Seth, he said he wasn’t going to come out last week, lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean and Seth both have such huge egos they can't get over it :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"cole was confused by what happened last week" JESUS CHRIST YOU KEEP SHOWING THE DAMN VIDEO PACKAGES of seth attack dean and roman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't do the stupid fist bump tonight.

Better wait until Sunday at least.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

"Burn It Down" Wtf? :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jesus Christ, at the crowd cheering for the Rollins/Ambrose bromance.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman should just come up and be like "team up mother fuckers"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Noooooo don't do the fist bump now, do it at Summerslam after you win the titles boys!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Don't do it tonight. Don't do it tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The Shield are back together again. Shit. I've missed so much


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ambrose is going to be the biggest heel in the company when he destroys Seth :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd going crazy lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Ambrose is going to be the biggest heel in the company when he destroys Seth :lmao


Good. He needs to be a heel who is hated for it to work.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol wtf this sounds like it was stolen from some love story


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Those deafening "yes" chants :sodone


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This storyline is great and is doing great things for both guys involved.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

They both sound like a married couple


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I really haven't missed the shield at all.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like they're going to split and see other people


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Some damn fine pro wrestling acting going on right here.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes the bar


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What if Dean turned here lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im pretty sure DX could touch you guys


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose/Rollins really needed this, they were both a bit directionless.

Woah, stop fighting!!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Atta boy Seth!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh holy shit now they're fighting :lmao

The crowd are going nuts for this though :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They are like 2 guys fighting over a girlfiend


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They did this last time in the Shield. Both need to get it out of their system.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, didn't expect this, but better than getting the fist bump going early.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Somebody dropped their phone :lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That was so .. fucking .. gay. What the fuck?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

kick eachother's ass already


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Someone pick up that phone. :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This is brilliant writing!

They just started beating the crap out of each other. They're REALLY making us want this reunion, it's gonna hurt if it happens and Ambrose turns heel.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Somebody call 911 for a domestic disturbance.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I had to step out a second, did they do the fist bump?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It's not gonna work until both guys go for the fist bump at the same time unprompted. They're both too alpha to cuck themselves by accepting the other man's fist


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just kinda realized, has Ambrose ever been heel after the SHIELD? Honestly can't remember.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Dean & Seth just needed to get it out of their systems :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hottest feud/program going in WWE right now. We'll see if the Universal title picture can get this kind of reception tonight from the crowd.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, they said they were going to start doing more LGBT storylines, never expected they would do it with 2 of their top stars :grin2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Promos were good, but that brawl was laughably bad.

None of the punches looked like they hit and the rope spot was botched :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

headbangers, headbanger ceas and headbanger sham, its the ceasham bangers


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Does Rollins has autism? Wtf was that


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> That was so .. fucking .. gay. What the fuck?


Friendship is gay

wrestling is gay

what did you expect?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Seth makes a big speech how he is done playing games, then when Ambrose puts his fist out Seth ignores him and turns away? Way to not play games anymore Seth.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If they let it, this match could steal the show at Summerslam. Awesome opener.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This program and the universal title program are the best things going in WWE right now 

Point blank and the period


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Well, they said they were going to start doing more LGBT storylines, never expected they would do it with 2 of their top stars :grin2:


 WWE bringing weird Shield fan fiction to life.

Who said Vince doesn't listen :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Whoops, spoke too soon.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Shesaro need to come out and call them ****


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAY!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP HOLY SHIT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking phenomenal first segment.... And it all goes down hill after this :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fml.

Fantastic pop tho.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lot of people hate this fistbump shit, but this shit was fucking epic.

That was awesome.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rare when Raw crowds sound like wrestling crowds, this is fun


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Not a huge fan of this storyline but that pop was dope :applause


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing segment. That's how you build something up and listen to that reaction. Great promos from both men and the brawl between the two teams was excellent. The Ambrose/Rollins brawl was decent as well. Great stuff all around. 

Good luck to everything else on the show following that.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

They just told an entire love story in that opening segment :haha: I can't decide if that was whack or not


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the most well written storyline in WWE in years. Just fucking great.

Disappointed that they didn't wait till Summerslam to do the fist bump but still woohooooooooooo :woo


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Touched!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder if Jimmy Jacobs wrote this segment


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly didn't think the crowd would be _this_ into Ambrose and Rollins reuniting. But I am absolutely loving it!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

That person that dropped their phone is probably hoping it doesn't get stepped on lol!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> If they let it, this match could steal the show at Summerslam. Awesome opener.


 Let it? There's only like two good match ups on the show that could be anything more than decent.

The other match we've seen a combination of numerous times already.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

The heat Amrbose is gonna get when he gets that long awaited heel turn is gonna be glorious.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Being a while since I have heard that kind of babyface pop on a WWE ring


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, not when I would have done it but can’t complain about that awesome segment.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

When these guys do finally team up, their theme song should be Wicked Game by Chris Isaak


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wwwwwe 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

This Rollins/Ambrose romantic comedy is hilarious. The fans are eating it up and I am enjoying myself too. :Cocky


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Did they have to play Ambrose's music again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT segment. I haven't heard a pop like that in WWE in YEARS.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Angle lookin quite orange lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't know if they should have given it away on Raw, but HOLY FUCK THAT WAS AWESOME!!!! :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Love hate or indifferent, the crowd sure came for that segment! Props to whoever wrote that (has former wrestler written over it and not Vince). Nice mix of story and physicality.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Grand Slam Champion Dean Ambrose :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Great crowd ( Boston, we all know they're good ) but I don't give a shit about either one of them.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole saying "What a night!" like they just got through the main event.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

This crowd is HOTTTTT


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

One of them will turn at SS. They already fist bumped and almost everyone has booked them winning as if it's a forgone conclusion. Vince has made the habit of doing the exact opposite of what the internet expects as of late.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Perfect opening segment. Some good writing and promo/acting on Rollins/Ambrose part there.

RAW off to a great start :mark


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Please win Sasha and no triple threat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Where is this Raw? Crowd is really hot.

Cheering Sasha vs Nia lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Boston crowd is lit tonight, nice to hear an audience that isn't filled with zombies for a change. Glad they are getting the Nia vs Banks match out of the way first.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That end shot of Dean & Seth together and they were both smiling :mark: You can tell how much they love working together <3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ace said:


> Let it? There's only like two good match ups on the show that could be anything more than decent.
> 
> The other match we've seen a combination of numerous times already.


Let it as in give it enough time and treat like a big deal when it happens and not just a filler match in between two main events.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

For those who weren't there:

when people say "bring back the Attitude Era", they mean bring back segments like that.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Friendship is gay
> 
> wrestling is gay
> 
> what did you expect?


Wrestling and friendship are gay? That's news to me.

I don't know, the storyline is good but they're overdoing it. It feels like a broken up couple or something. 

For a moment there I thought they were gonna fuse.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop even surprised me. Holy shit.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

they gave the fist bump away on raw lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whole lotta fisting going on tonight.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Did they have to play Ambrose's music again?


Yes.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nakamura is injured and might not be able to compete,


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They finally did the Shield pose! That crowd reaction was just beautiful :banderas

These 20 minutes flew by quick! Totally looking forward to seeing Ambrollins vs Sheasaro this Sunday :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe they should have waited til SS, but man, honestly I could care less. Loved the segment.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The best two members of the shield back to gether hell year


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn this crowd is HOT, good!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ace said:


> Where is this Raw? Crowd is really hot.
> 
> Cheering the Sasha vs Nia lmao


It’s in Boston, aka Sasha’s hometown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooooh if they win tag title gold, Seth will have held it with both Roman & Dean, and Dean will have the Grand Slam :mark:

Fuck it, I'm so sad I won't be in attendance for this match  Can I transport to Brooklyn just for this match? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no bumps just fists


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The sad part is that they can't use the Shield theme because the least talented member is still using it :reigns2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Maybe they should have waited til SS, but man, honestly I could care less. Loved the segment.


Reminds me too much of captain planet lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought that whole segment had homosexual overtunes.
It just seem gayd


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They need to open with this match at summerslam. Opening and closing with the 2 hottest programs in WWE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope they win the tag titles on Sunday and have a nice long run of being 'brothers' and stretch it out until Ambrose turns on Seth down the line, at like Survivor Series or the Rumble.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They're about to kill the crowd early when Nia goes over. :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

the crowd will be dead after Nia beats Sasha.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> For those who weren't there:
> 
> when people say "bring back the Attitude Era", they mean bring back segments like that.


Segments like that require proper build-up and story. In the AE, everyone had a story. Current WWE is a mess. But this is a great story.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> It’s in Boston, aka Sasha’s hometown.


 Explains it.

Was marking for the sustained "You suck" chants throughout Angle's announcement.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the good thing about ambore and rollins teaming is they are at least out of the title picture for more months to come


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

The High King said:


> Am I the only one who thought that whole segment had homosexual overtunes.
> It just seem gayd


Gay wrestling is the best wrestling


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn. Get well soon Ric.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The High King said:


> Am I the only one who thought that whole segment had homosexual overtunes.
> It just seem gayd


Nah. You're just really, really alpha.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Yes.


Think it was unnecessary. Should have just closed out with Kurt's.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The High King said:


> Am I the only one who thought that whole segment had homosexual overtunes.
> It just seem gayd


Who cares? It's over as fuck!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When Seth and Dean wins the tag titles at SS, they're gonna get such a huge pop. Fuck I can't wait :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The sad part is that they can't use the Shield theme because the least talented member is still using it :reigns2


Ambrose is tagging with Seth


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"We want Sasha"

C'mon Boston fpalm

This is a rare occasion where I hope the hometown wrestler loses.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ace said:


> Explains it.
> 
> Was marking for the sustained "You suck" chants throughout Angle's announcement.


They also got a loud reaction during the Gauntlet match a couple months ago when it was down to Sasha and Nia.

It's not the first time it's happened.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The High King said:


> the good thing about ambore and rollins teaming is they are at least out of the title picture for more months to come


Rollins had a few decent title matches to be fair


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I really hope Ric Flair will be ok! I was so worried they were gonna say he passed. Keep fighting Ric!!! WOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Nia and Sasha, dear god no please we just had a great start ffs.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Kind of hoping Nia wins just for the swerve. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> It’s in Boston, aka Sasha’s hometown.


Oh Sasha is in her hometown? We know who's winning this match fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think we might have seen the best segment of the show in the first 20 minutes lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Bray get a new chair to sit on? It's pretty high...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If this match is this early, I'm guessing Sasha wins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just want Sasha to lose because it would be hilarious to see the reaction of both the crowd and the forum


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Ace said:


> "We want Sasha"
> 
> C'mon Boston fpalm
> 
> This is a rare occasion where I hope the hometown wrestler loses.


she lost in Boston at HIAC.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897250805455220736


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

God, please don't do Nia/Alexa at SS.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

No one wants to see Nia, Bayley, Alexa or Sasha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMFAO that chair dwarfs Alexa


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nia Jax's character: put on a trashbag, go out there and roll your eyes and nonchalantly kill everyone until you have a match where there's something on the line.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha is winning this, quote me on it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Nia and Sasha are both like WTF at Alexa on that chair :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Man I'm down with that Nia Jax thickness.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

A commercial. Haha wtf


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Think it was unnecessary. Should have just closed out with Kurt's.


You're a Reigns fan. They've played his music to end brawls that he's lost (against Strowman) simply because he crawled away.


Get over yourself.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Rollins had a few decent title matches to be fair


rollin is boring but compared to ambrose he suddenly seems like prime ric flair


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rude :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess setting on her throne. The way things should be.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fucking adverts


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:sasha2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a terrible cameraman. No ass shot of Bliss as she was going up that ladder :bunk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think we might have seen the best segment of the show in the first 20 minutes lol.


 Nah, I would be shocked and disappointed if the fatal 4 way segment doesn't top it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think we might have seen the best segment of the show in the first 20 minutes lol.


Beyond a shadow of a doubt. One of the best segments of the year so far.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Man I'm down with that Nia Jax thickness.


Thickness? She looks like a Bowling pin.

She's the size of a muh fuckin house!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oooooh if they win tag title gold, Seth will have held it with both Roman & Dean, and Dean will have the Grand Slam :mark:
> 
> Fuck it, I'm so sad I won't be in attendance for this match  Can I transport to Brooklyn just for this match? :lol


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Missed a golden ass shot of alexa climbing that thing


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ace said:


> Nah, I would be shocked and disappointed if the fatal 4 way segment doesn't top it.


:lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Good lord.

Not even her own hometown gives a shit about Sasha.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I walk into RAW and Nia is bending over. So far so good...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> The Goddess setting on her throne. The way things should be.


It looks like a high chair for toddlers. :hogan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck they actually got that chair for Bliss :lmao

Even has a cushion :lmao

Way to make your champion look even smaller...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

MrJT said:


> Thickness? She looks like a Bowling pin.
> 
> She's the size of a muh fuckin house!


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lmao That "throne" looks like a lifeguard chair spraypainted silver.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least Alexa isn't on commentary this time lol


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Is it supposed to be lifeguards chair for summer slam


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> :lol


 You're joking right?

Lesnar, Heyman, Joe, Braun and Roman in the same ring, talking shit which leads to an all out brawl.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Better quality of the fist bump.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> At least Alexa isn't on commentary this time lol


She is not very good on commentary, needs to be more proactive and not just talk when they ask her something.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Way to miss that kickout guys.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Good lord.
> 
> Not even her own hometown gives a shit about Sasha.


Yeah those we want Sasha chants and the pop really show how the crowd is apathetic to Sasha :eyeroll


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sasha dead.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sheesh so Sasha def has a concusssion


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> :lmao That "throne" looks like a lifeguard chair spraypainted silver.


 Budget cuts, it wouldn't surprise me if it's a prop from an old PPV set that has been spray painted :vince$


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Nia getting wayyyyyy too much offense in. Sasha winning.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bliss looks comically bad on that chair :lmao

That chair is 10x bigger than her :ha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

starsfan24 said:


> Way to miss that kickout guys.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck yea Dean & Seth


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was a hell of a bump on the outside by Sasha earlier.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I stepped out for a few minutes. Why is Bliss sitting in a lifeguard chair??


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have seen so many awesome counters out of a fireman carry in the last few days a samoan drop just seem lame


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ANOTHER fucking commercial


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Another commercial? Just give Sasha the win already.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sasha better win this lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> Yeah those we want Sasha chants and the pop really show how the crowd is apathetic to Sasha :eyeroll


Why even bother? :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> I stepped out for a few minutes. Why is Bliss sitting in a lifeguard chair??


Duh, She's making sure nobody drowns.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

another ad :ha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom says Alexa looks like she is sitting in time out lol!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lothario said:


> You're a Reigns fan. They've played his music to end brawls that he's lost (against Strowman) simply because he crawled away.
> 
> 
> Get over yourself.


Which means absolutely *nothing* here.

I would have said the exact same thing, I think it was unnecessary. As such, I don't think I'm the one who needs to "get over" himself in this situation.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is already too long


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ace said:


> You're joking right?
> 
> Lesnar, Heyman, Joe, Braun and Roman in the same ring, talking shit which leads to an all out brawl.....


Considering how this feud has been booked for the last few weeks, I certainly wouldn't hold out too much hope. It's lost some steam because of the wonky booking and random matches while the Ambrollins story has been booked to near perfection.

The title picture has been usurped as the top storyline on Raw.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I can accept commercial breaks in matches, whatever. But it's especially weak to go to commercial when Sasha could seemingly lose any second.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

smart move rolling out of the ring (it's still real to me damnit)


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So how does Sasha win tonight, anyways? They're not going to have Nia tap.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok it would make absolutely ZERO sense for Nia to win this, the entire build up has been Sasha and Alexa, they have legit heat between one another, thats the match the story has been set up for. Randomly having Bliss vs Nia at Summerslam, heel vs heel, with not much of any story behind it, plus the match itself would suck worse than anything.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cool spot.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Like if they wanted to make it more like a throne, they could have at least painted it gold.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897252860634771456


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm surprised Sasha won in her hometown :lol

So glad we're not getting Nia and Bliss.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nia is done.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wow that was actually a pretty damn good match, adverts ruined it though


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> So how does Sasha win tonight, anyways? They're not going to have Nia tap.


Welp, shows what I know :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome ending sequence there into the Bank Statement!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Sasha!!! People usually don't win in their hometown so this was nice to see.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Finally! Hope Sasha wins the belt this time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha winning is the right move, but I can never buy it when she beats Nia Jax.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally, the hometown curse is over.

Match didn't need to go 2 commercial breaks but turned into a pretty good match down the stretch.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT FINISH WAS SICK!!! :sashahi


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> So how does Sasha win tonight, anyways? They're not going to have Nia tap.


:cudi


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So how does Sasha win tonight, anyways? They're not going to have Nia tap.


Lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha Banks making Nia Jax look like a million bucks here :damn


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn. Sasha was excellent there.


----------



## Zidar (Apr 6, 2017)

That DDT to bank statement was pretty sweet


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Has Alexa held the belt longer then Sasha's 3 title reigns combined? it has to have surpassed it by now no?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank god. Now Sasha just needs to win at SS and hold for a decent amount of time. The match was pretty good but they commercials kinda brought it down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Boom

The right person won and we get Sasha/Alexa at SummerSlam as it should have been from the start.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wasn't expecting that good of a match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Aww damn it.. At least the SummerSlam will be good despite the lack of build up..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would like to see Jeff vs. Miz for the IC title down the road.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Crazy finish there. Loved that.


----------



## AloniousMonk (Jan 18, 2017)

Loved the reversals leading up to the tap, but kinda wished Nia got the win just to really have some fun with the Nia/Alexa pairing.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

miz and crew vs hardys and jordan


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Sasha winning is the right move, but I can never buy it when she beats Nia Jax.


 With a piss weak submission no less.

If Sasha can submit Nia, I can submit Brock Lesnar >


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan about to get boo'd out the building with this crowd


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This should put to rest any notion that Sasha was ever buried at any point on Raw. Has she been misused and looked over? Of course but never buried.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So what are The Hardys doing at SummerSlam now?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kurt is just like Daniel bryan. Disrespectful to the Miz for no reason at all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Toni :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Heard a lot of good things about the MYC. Can't wait til it comes out. Also like they give a hook right before the commercial. Just a shame it's a Bray feud they're trying to hype.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm excited for the Mae Young Classic. Hopefully they sign a lot of those girls and add them to the women's divisions on the main roster. They're both really thin atm.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That opening segment was great. 

I was also a bit surprised that they did the fist bump tonight, but if they were going to do it tonight, they handled it perfectly. The fist bump simply worked tonight. In the end, Im ok with it. 

Best storyline in the company right now.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Bo's been looking amazing in suits then he comes out in that goofy attire.

Can't believe they are wasting Miz/Gable on RAW. Hoping it leads to a SummerSlam rematch at the very least..


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yay Sasha!!! People usually don't win in their hometown so this was nice to see.


Naomi won the title at WM in her hometown. Alexa won a # 1 contender match on Raw in her hometown.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Has Alexa held the belt longer then Sasha's 3 title reigns combined? it has to have surpassed it by now no?


Yes by over 30 days. Alexa is only 8 days away from being the longest reigning Raw Women's Champion in history. If she loses on Sunday she won't be.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Random Wyatt/Balor brawl, ftw.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Which means absolutely *nothing* here.
> 
> I would have said the exact same thing



,







If I cared half as much about something as inconsequential as you, Id pull the thread in question and would guarantee you said dick about it. As it stands currently, it happened months ago and this happened 35 minutes ago. 

It happened. 

Get over it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This has been the best hour of Raw in quite some time.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> So what are The Hardys doing at SummerSlam now?


probably nothing, the card is already stacked


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf, Balor and Bray's match is tonight.

Guess it got scrapped from the card....... Could careless tbh.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

THE DRIFTERRRRRR


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A wild Finlay appears!

But nevermind that shit, it's time to walk with Elias SAMSON. :trips9


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Usually I would complain about giving a way match early but it's a Wyatt feud and Wyatt's still a heel so I don't care enough to. Unless they just have Bray beat Finn down.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Bray musta tried to steal his lucky charms


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Good match from Sasha as usual. The right woman won. Hopefully Banks get the belt at SS.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least the CWs are not the only ones getting screwed


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's time to walk with Elias :mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit RAW, stop matching SummerSlam a rematch PPV. Come on..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Elias is awesome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt vs Balor not on the SummerSlam card?


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

I fucking love Elias.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Drifter :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YOU WALK WITH LIONS, YOU GET EATEN :hogan


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lothario said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to care more than you _think_ because you quoted me on it. Face it, you were somewhat butthurt that I included Ambrose's name in it, if it had been Seth's music that concluded and I mentioned that you would not utter a word about it.

Your butt was hurt and that's fine. It is my own opinion that it was awkward and unnecessary, I stand by that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They keep doing this with Elias, I feel like he could get over as a face in the future.


----------



## AloniousMonk (Jan 18, 2017)

Am I the only one wishing Van Hammer came out and trashed Elias's guitar?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Good match from Banks as usual. Hopefully she goes over at SS.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Wyatt vs Balor not on the SummerSlam card?


 I wish... but we all know how this is going...


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Truth? :rude


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Lol they've over-booked Summerslam, so they're moving half the matches to Raw. First Tozawa vs Neville, now Wyatt vs Balor? What a slap in the face to those two.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias is the best :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says, Elias is the biggest face in the world for doing that.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> Yeah those we want Sasha chants and the pop really show how the crowd is apathetic to Sasha :eyeroll


Yet the crowd was all but dead when she actually came out, let alone won.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok? So the point of that was? :lol

Still love me some Elias though.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Macho Man Elias Samson


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pointless segment.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The Sampson name is back I guess.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Destroy R-Truth :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well that was weird and pointless, R Truth interrupts and Elias he just beats his ass and leaves? ok.....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

pre show match sorted


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Big Casshole next? starting to go down hill...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nobody wants to see the Big Show and Big Cass at SS fpalm


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> Bo's been looking amazing in suits then he comes out in that goofy attire.
> 
> Can't believe they are wasting Miz/Gable on RAW. Hoping it leads to a SummerSlam rematch at the very least..


:lmao

Gable is on SDL. I think you mean Jordan. Is Miz/Jordan official for tonight? Is the strap on the line? I think Jordan wins and gets a title shot at SS. But I also think Jordan is teaming with the Hardyz to take on The Miztourage - so IDK man.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hope they reinforced the ring for all that beef tonight.


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

When did R-truth switch to skinny jeans?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well Cass/Enzo/Show next, time for a break.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why not just bump Show vs Cass from SummerSlam instead of Bray vs Finn.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm pretty certain Balor/Wyatt happening tonight because of the Revival injury they need the Hardys to do something so it will likely be some sort of 6 or 8 man tag with Hardys and Balor vs Miztourage/Wyatt, maybe Jordan thrown in not sure


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This Enzo/Cass storyline is such a trainwreck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who would have thought, from all the people who got called up in the past year and a half, Elias would be one of the few who have worked the best on the main roster? Gives me some hope for my girl Peyton


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Nobody wants to see the Big Show and Big Cass at SS fpalm


I don't want to see them on Raw.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

ELIAS WORLD TOUR SHIRT :mark


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Why couldn't they keep show vs Cass off SummerSlam who the fuck even wants that match


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why is the WWE removing last names for?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

God Movement said:


> it was awkward and unnecessary, I stand by that.




Nowhere near as awkward and unnecessary as you dying on a hill 50 minutes later because it involved Ambrose/Rollins.

It happened. 

Get over it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am guessing Wyatt gets a win tonight and this makes Balor bring out the Demon at SummerSlam. Which likely means that their feud continues at No Mercy with a rubber match.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

New music for Cass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So they shortened Elias' ring name, yet have the announcers still use his last name. And now they've given him a new finisher after he used the rolling cutter for only 2 months since joining the main roster.

Shame that Samson didn't get HHH's dick wet, otherwise he likely would've had fairly consistent booking upon being promoted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Once again, a generic dark match theme :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass gets a new rendition of his theme practically every week. Even they know it's shit.

:lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, Cass' theme at least sounds better now. Not great, but better.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

not all the oil in the world can hide the fact that those boobs are getting bigger :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Big Cass is Testing so hard right now


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I swear they must get Cass' entrances from their video games catalog.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why do I feel like Cass' theme is different every week? :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Yet the crowd was all but dead when she actually came out, let alone won.


Are you deaf?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Naomi won the title at WM in her hometown. Alexa won a # 1 contender match on Raw in her hometown.


Oh yeah that's true! :smile2: I'm glad that's the case though winning in your hometown probably feels so cool.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and on that final note


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That match better be on the pre show.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> not all the oil in the world can hide the fact that those boobs are getting bigger :lmao


They've been getting bigger since he debuted on NXT. I think Vince keeps telling him to increase his titty fat.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Nowhere near as awkward and unnecessary as you dying on a hill 50 minutes later because it involved Ambrose/Rollins.
> 
> It happened.
> 
> Get over it.


You're projecting. Since you hate Roman Reigns, you _think_ that I hate Ambrose and Rollins. Which is false. I dislike the sudden music change. That's it, nothing more.

Take your butthurt elsewhere.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No wonder they have the shark cage out there, this feud has truly jumped the shark.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass actually getting heat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just hope they forget the key of that shark cage (and with the heat Enzo has it wouldn't surprise me)

Cass :gtfo


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Prime X-Pac heat

Nice spray tan bitch tits :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hot damn at this heat.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Just say, "This is my yard now" and leave Cass.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:maury This genuine heel heat is a beautiful sight.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

That heat. Wow.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, at least he's getting heat, lol.


----------



## AloniousMonk (Jan 18, 2017)

Cass could be a very good heel but I'd rather see him kept away from Enzo and Show and put against someone else. *Anyone *else.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, Big Cass is talking here's a new pic of Noelle.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Cass getting DAT HEAT! :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, and people claim Cass isn't over..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not trying to bodyshame Cass or anything but he is getting a little bit of a belly not that there is anything wrong with that it's probably a lot of work to travel and work out and stuff.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That Roman treatment :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Cass actually getting heat.


Cass taking a page out of the great Rick Rude's book here. Effective little cadence tool that Cena uses too.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

cass sucks. hes so shook


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cass getting that Roman Reigns heat when it's actually intentional.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Cass is decent on the mic

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

"When I talk, it matters. When you talk, it does not." Great ad-lib by Cass!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd is shitting on Big Cass and I love it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"This Sunday at Summerslam...." :CENA

Big Cass receiving that heat. The crowd wouldn't even let him talk :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cass is actually cutting a pretty good promo. That heat though is crazy. He didn't need to end Taker's career to get it either. :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

God Movement said:


> . I dislike the sudden music change. That's it, nothing more.
> .


Yes, which is why you're still bitching an hour afterwards. 

It happened. Get over it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BOSTON IS GREAT TONIGHT :ha


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Holy shit, this is brutal.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This segment is awkward. Cass being weird.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cass ripping fans for laughing at jokes they don't get was hilarious.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That first half of the promo was low-key pretty damn good


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Welp, Big Cass is talking here's a new pic of Noelle.


I really like her outfit! I want it for myself lol! :smile2:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cass is so bad


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Nobody pointing out that the mega heat is from Enzo's mega overness.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Cass' theme song is gradually getting better. Good job, WWE? :hayden3

At least he's earning some damn good heat. :bjpenn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sorry Cass, Braun has that spot.

But I will say, Cass is growing into his promos nicely.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CASS IS KILLING IT RIGHT NOW EVEN THO THE CROWD SAVAGE AF hh


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Cass is basically talking on behalf of management.. LAWLS!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

@Dolorian What about _that_ Cass promo? :lol


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Nobody pointing out that the mega heat is from Enzo's mega overness.


so much this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cass showin up on the mic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Decent promo from Cass/


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

"260 pound" Enzo arrives..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lothario said:


> @Dolorian What about _that_ Cass promo? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And this sunday at summer..And this sunday at summer..And this sunday at summer..And this sunday at summer..And this sunday at summer..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Yes, which is why you're still bitching an hour afterwards.
> 
> It happened. Get over it.


Unless you have not noticed, you are also quoting me. 

I like Dean Ambrose. You can smile now. Let's leave it there.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

I actually hate myself for thinking Cass was decent here ffs.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Enzo Amore is small. What if he slips though the cage? :CENA


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't wait for Show to KO Enzo :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cass is gonna be in the club now?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I just hope this feud is done after Summerslam. But knowing WWE they'll extend this to October.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much for The Club turning face. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking about stars, that match probably won't get half a star lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Why are Gallows and Anderson there...


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

The Club's face turn down the drain now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are the Club getting involved in this?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Kinda hilarious watching Cass one-shot kill Enzo every time they clash.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

C'mon, Cass. 2Sweet the good brothers!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Did Cass hire security APA-style or is he joining The Club?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Nolo King said:


> "260 pound" Enzo arrives..


He said he was 206 not 260.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Can't say I'm into the match but the segment itself was smart and fit into the story.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gallows and Anderson getting involved because why the fuck not? :eyeroll

Fuck this company, I'll be back after watching Kaitlyn's leaked video. :woolcock


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, this is actually good storytelling. Surprised at how much effort they are putting into this match..


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Did Cass hire security APA-style or is he joining The Club?


Oh the APA, God I miss them and their funny backstage segments.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

On second thought, Gallows & Anderson would do well in a mercenary kind of role IMO. They'd appear in multiple segments of the show and help the heels just because they paid them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was actually some decent progression for that storyline. I'm surprised.


----------



## AloniousMonk (Jan 18, 2017)

Hope there's some depth into why Gallows/Anderson are in on this.

Liking the segment more than I suspect I'd enjoy the match.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Gallows and Anderson getting involved because why the fuck not? :eyeroll
> 
> *brb watching Kaitlyn's leaked video* :woolcock



THERE'S A VIDEO!?!? :O


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that segment was better than it had any right to be.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LucasXXII said:


> The Club's face turn down the drain now


It's probably because The Revival will be out a while, due to Dawson's bicep injury. So The Club will stay heel until they're back.. My guess.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That Roman/Braun chair spot will never not be awesome.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So is Cass now part of the club? Is Show gonna be hurt Sunday and can we see Cass v Enzo? Would Vince job out Cass for Enzo? This is all absurd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Gallows and Anderson getting involved because why the fuck not? :eyeroll
> 
> Fuck this company, I'll be back after watching Kaitlyn's leaked video. :woolcock


Uhhhh w-w-what?.. I'll brb as well


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This has been a surprisingly good show. Thus far, anyway. Must mean SS will be terrible.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, at least with Finn/Wyatt, I'm not complaining about them doing Summerslam matches tonight. Prevents the card from being over saturated.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Balor vs. Wyatt happening tonight :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did they run out of room on the pre-show or...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh CW match next, time for a break.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK, came a bit late.

- Great opening segment with Rollins and Ambrose.
- Boston crowd sounds good.
- Sasha carried Nia to an OK match. The chair with Alexa on it was a good touch.
- Does this mean Finn Balor and Bray Wyatt will have their match tonight and not repeat at SummerSlam? I hope so.
- I like Elias more and more every time he comes out. Really hope to see him gunning for the IC title this fall.
- Big Cass? SKIP.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ben Lister said:


> Oh the APA, God I miss them and their funny backstage segments.


Drinking beer, smoking cigars and playing poker with The Dudleys. :mj2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> THERE'S A VIDEO!?!? :O


Yup. It's around 3 and half minutes long. She managed to not only look sexy, but also inadvertently threw in a bit of her goofy charm, too. :lol

Needless to say, she'll always be waifu material in my book.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Some thoughts:

- This crowd is fucking AWESOME. Boston, you're great.

- Yay for Sasha!!

- Finn vs Wyatt got cancelled for Summerslam? WWE booked way too many matches for this show :lol

- The crowd giving shit to Cass :lmao But why were Anderson & Gallows getting involved? Are they that bored? :lol

- Also, if they have to axe any match, I wish it was the Show vs Cass one...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Balor has fallen pretty far from grace if he's being kept off Summerslam, his second PPV in a row.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, WWE's been doing a fine job giving stuff away for free on tv. Fuck the ppvs. :laugh:


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Drinking beer, smoking cigars and playing poker with The Dudleys. :mj2


What the hell happened man, what has become of this show ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Balor has fallen pretty far from grace if he's being kept off Summerslam, his second PPV in a row.


I am not convinced Balor/Wyatt is cut from SummerSlam. I think Wyatt wins and this gives Balor a reason to bring out the Demon to beat him at SummerSlam.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Uhhhh w-w-what?.. I'll brb as well


Yeah, it's tame. But if you love her body as much as I do, it's worth it. :yoshi


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole, never say "knuck if you're buck, yo" ever again


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Big Cass getting great heat. I must say!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Balor has fallen pretty far from grace if he's being kept off Summerslam, his second PPV in a row.


He's only been on one since his return which was a 5-way lol.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another match from SummerSlam tonight? Does that mean it won't be Sunday?

I hope so. That card is cluttered as hell.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It must suck to know your match got booted from Summerslam to Raw.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville looks like he just came from the pub.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jedah said:


> OK, came a bit late.
> 
> - Great opening segment with Rollins and Ambrose.
> - Boston crowd sounds good.
> ...



I'd soured on him quite a bit but he cut his best promo to date, imo. He got good old fashioned heel heat and the crowd legit wouldn't let him talk for the first three or four minutes. He surprisingly adlibbed some good retorts and controlled the crowd towards the end. Not his biggest fan but it was a good showing.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hoping for a good match here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tozawa wins and they setup the rematch for SummerSlam?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I do wonder if they pull the trigger on a title change tonight. Neville has had a great run but they need to establish more of the cruiser weights.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUS BRAND HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE

WORLDWIDE


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Red ropes! No more purple! Cruiserweights grew up!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I hope Akira wins, TBH.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I miss Neville's sudden pyro


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Another match from SummerSlam tonight? Does that mean it won't be Sunday?
> 
> I hope so. That card is cluttered as hell.


That's the main reason. That's why this and the Balor/Wyatt matches are happening tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Neville been champ since January. I think it might be time for a title change :hmm:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Did the cruiser and Wyatt/Balor actually get taken off SummerSlam?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ya know, the titles, mainly the WWE titles are not defended enough on TV.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Good move with Bliss/Banks. That's a money feud for the woman's division. And we all know their real life differences should we say. That's great in a match. They had a great match at GBOF. Their one in Brooklyn could be better.

Balor clearly no where near the UT scene ATM. From what I've read he's injury prone. I'm expecting Wyatt to win at SS. I can see Roman winning the title at SS. And them feuding. I like the idea of Joe winning though.

I also like the idea of Seth/Ambrose winning the Tag titles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Neville been champ since January. I think it might be time for a title change :hmm:


Aries should have won the title but I guess they didn't go with it due to what happened with him getting fired (things were likely building up to it by then).

I think Cedric Alexander could be a good pick to win the title.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Did the cruiser and Wyatt/Balor actually get taken off SummerSlam?


yes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if Neville is always mad because he always gets screwed out of the PPVs


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


> :lmao
> 
> Gable is on SDL. I think you mean Jordan. Is Miz/Jordan official for tonight? Is the strap on the line? I think Jordan wins and gets a title shot at SS. But I also think Jordan is teaming with the Hardyz to take on The Miztourage - so IDK man.


Get those two confused sometimes.. ha ha ...

They never said it's for the title..


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if Neville is always mad because he always gets screwed out of the PPVs


If I was him I'd be mad as fuck also


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

What other wrestling commentator would be yelling about knowing the Ultimo Dragon during a title match? Damn I love Booker


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tozawa might have the best suicide dive in the business.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

If I'd decide, Balor would go to 205 Live after this Wyatt feud and be the one to dethrone Neville. The only other credible challenger in the entire company is Aleister Black (Itami is heel now so no), but as a big fan of him I sure as hell wouldn't want him to have anything to do with 205.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I just don't get it with Tozawa. The fans seem to get into his matches so that speaks for itself i suppose.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not a huge fan of the cruiserweight division but this has been a good match.

Part of a good Raw so far.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I want to go to a show in Boston if the crowd is like this. They're even making noise for the CW match :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good match so far.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tozawa has the best reaction faces :lmao When Neville kicked out he was like O_O lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great to see Tozawa's kiai staying over with crowds. 

That near-fall was way too close, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCK!

THAT'S WHY YOU TRUST THE TITUS BRAND!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tozawa

:mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Didn't see that coming.

DAMN!


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Tozawa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww yay!!  Congrats Tozawa! Haha and good for Titus as well, one of his guys won a title :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Titus Brand with the Cruiserweight championship!

I might fuck around and invest! Wanna be a shareholder in this bitch!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Tozawa is cool, I'm happy for him!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TITUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDD

HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TOZAWA WINS! TOZAWA WINS! TOZAWA WINS!









TITUS WORLDWIDE HAS OFFICIALLY GONE GOLD, @Chris JeriG.O.A.T ! :mark: :dance


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

TOZAWA


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

New champ in Tozowa. Awesome.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Good match. Big moment for Tozawa.


Edit: And the Titus Brand :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice. I thought the fast forward would be to protect Tozawa, but it protected Neville and put over Titus's savvy dealings. And the match was very good.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yep, they are doing the rematch at SummerSlam, unless they do it at 205 Live this week.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, incredible match up... Loved it..


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Tozawa won! :wtf


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still would have been better on Summerslam. Good match though


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

about time the title was dropped


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AHH! AHH! New Cruiserweight Champion!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Baller Titus Brand!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey, the cruiserweight title is much more over now. They booked Neville strong as fuck and he delivered. They actually made fans care about the title change.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Would hae waited for another time to end Neville's reign but the CW division needed a shake up and I've liked the Titus Brand so far so I ain't complaining.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

WORLDWYYYYYDE


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Holy shit. Tozawa won!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bring it home to the Titus Brand


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Neville had a great run with that belt.

Time for the main roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Honestly about time they made a title change. Neville is already established as a dominant character in the division, he can afford to run without the title for a while.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Legit shocked. Good match and great ending :clap


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH URAH URAH URAH URAH!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL them advertising the free month of WWE Network - I got a free month finally cos my credit card expired and when I renewed it, they didn't charge me  Thanks for the free month WWE lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WORLDWIDDDDEEEEEEE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Otunga and Rosenberg on the Kickoff Show...ugh.


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Is it just me, or did that cruiserweight title change feel bigger than *any* title change in quite a while? It's truly a testament to how well they built up Neville.

I also thought for a minute Titus and Apollo were gonna drop Towza, leading to a Towza vs. Apollo feud, but apparently not.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Absolutely loving the Titus Brand. Hope Apollo gets a bit of a push. He's gotten better with Titus.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like they are going to do a full match. Probably saving the Demon for the Raw PPV after Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Another title which could do well with a shake up is the Intercontinental Title. Time for The Miz to step out of a scene he has been lingering in almost consistently for over a year. Open up the title for some fresh feuds.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wonder what happens to the Titus brand if Crews gets sent down to NXT.

It's obvious there's not really a place for him to get a big push right now. Titus should add some more people.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

All the people complaining that Tozawa should have won this at Summerslam need to understand that the match would have most likely been on the pre-show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ben Lister said:


> Oh the APA, God I miss them and their funny backstage segments.





Leon Knuckles said:


> Drinking beer, smoking cigars and playing poker with The Dudleys. :mj2


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Warms my heart to see the Titus Brand running wild :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#GiveEmmaAChance


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A wild Mickie and Emma appear!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Even a tiny development for Cass/Show... this show layout must've bypassed Vince this week. Nice pacing, pretty decent content and good execution.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They're actually making Emma's IRL complaining into a gimmick. :mase

Meh, it's better than nothing. :serious:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Watch Emma not even be able to beat Mickie.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Emma to job again eh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sasha needs to win the belt at SummerSlam and actually have a proper long title run. She is long overdue for one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why a commercial during Wyatt's entrance....


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd like to think the "Emma venting her frustration on Twitter" thing is a work from the start.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> They're actually making Emma's IRL complaining into a gimmick. :mase
> 
> Meh, it's better than nothing. :serious:


Stranger things have been discovered seemingly by accident. Let's see what happens. :hmm


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This really bothers me that they didn't let this first time ever match happen at SummerSlam..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor + Wyatt entrances will be like 10 minutes total


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Stranger things have been discovered seemingly by accident. Let's see what happens. :hmm


Indeed. After seeing Tozawa actually nab the belt instead of lose yet again and get lost in the shuffle, I'm up to see where Emma goes from here.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully Emma loses again


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

What a difference a year can make. This time last year, Finn was days away from being the first Universal champion..


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Good crowd tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

4 matches in 2 hours... this is how you book Raw. :Cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This has been a good Raw so far.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol so many commercial breaks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 4 matches in 2 hours... this is how you book Raw. :Cocky


They seem to be unable to put 13 matches in 6hrs, what did you expected?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Pretty solid Raw tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait so why are they doing this match on Raw? Wasn't this supposed to be for Summerslam?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so not only is balor and wyatt dumped of SS but put on raw and then half of it missed due to commercials.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait so why are they doing this match on Raw? Wasn't this supposed to for Summerslam?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

This shit is boring. This three hours is really starting to get to me. I'm contemplating turning this shit off and going back to playing the nba live demo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897275121974394880












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897200556711829504


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neville is on denial :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Just caught the Ambrose/Rollins segment :mark The crowd was hot!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville just tweeting "NO" :lmao

This guy actually has a personality.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow Finn main evented Summerslam last year and won the world title, this year he can't even get on the card, fucking amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewww, do not like that result :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REALLY surprised Wyatt picked up the win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess this causes Balor to turn into the Demon King.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, Bray wins a big match.

Which makes me worry that Roman will walk out of SummerSlam as champ now so Bray can be used as cannon fodder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Demon King Incoming.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Wyatt goes over Rollins and Balor back-to-back... hmm... too little too late?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Balor lost to Wyatt clean? Man he's so done, when you lose clean to Wyatt your utterly fucked. Vince must not give a fuck about him anymore.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The right guy went over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt wins clean...oh. I guess they do a rematch and Balor brings out the Demon.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I was dipping my brownie into my tea and all of a sudden Bray wins.. Wow..


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:kobelol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BLOODBATH.

Where's The Brood?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How many times does Finn have to lose a match and then goes "Well I guess I have to paint myself like a Marvel character in order to beat this guy"?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Look at all that ketchup


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, ewww. Who's blood is that, Bray? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

OMG RED PAINT IT'S SO SCARY ...................


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Eww...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

:lol

Bray going all Carrie on Finn Balor xD


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stupid Sexy Balor fails to beat The Eater of Worlds (filled with junk food) and gets the Carrie treatment for his efforts.

:kobelol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

If that's supposed to be blood the Brood is somewhere rolling in there grave


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the fans completely no sold that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, that was like 3 front doors worth of red paint wasted.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Brood puts this to shame...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, at least something....somewhat....kind of...interesting happened in this feud.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

The Ketchup King


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Balor lost to Wyatt clean? Man he's so done, when you lose clean to Wyatt your utterly fucked. Vince must not give a fuck about him anymore.


He beat Cena and AJ Styles clean.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a feeling that was not supposed to be as laugh out loud hilarious as it was. Christ almighty.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They could've easily just done this segment without the match.. Goodness gracious WWE..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Like, was that stuff supposed to be burning Balor's skin? I don't understand why he sold it like the world was ending.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They really can't resist doing stupid shit with Bray can they?

First the LED bugs at WrestleMania and now this.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Um, ewww. Who's blood is that, Bray? :lol



sister abilgails menstrual period blood


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So my stream died and when I returned I saw that someone had her period on the ring, wtf happened?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Balor lost to Wyatt clean? Man he's so done, when you lose clean to Wyatt your utterly fucked. Vince must not give a fuck about him anymore.


Seth lost to him twice recently and he's doing fine for himself lol. So I don't think Finn's that screwed.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Wyatt winning to look strong so that he can put over Reigns in the fall?

I'm all for it. Had to get to "Reigns winning the big one" ASAP, another 7-month in holding pattern would be unbearable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> BLOODBATH.
> 
> Where's The Brood?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the flying fuck was that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james garcia 2 (Oct 18, 2016)

rick flairs blood


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I just saw what Bray did to Finn on Twitter. WTF was that supposed to be?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Um, ewww. Who's blood is that, Bray? :lol



It's Sister Abigail's period blood.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Acidic substance? New Kane=CONFIRMED!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Even on an on-point night Bray Wyatt gets victimized by bizarre writing that doesn't translate well. Cant catch a break


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is there usually any stock to WWE advertising matches ahead of time, that kind of give away finishes?

There's a September 30th show in Winnipeg advertising Brock vs Samoa Joe for the title and Roman vs Braun.

I thought I recalled some saying Brock would be gone after SS, or that was a stipulation or something.

Would seem cheap to knowingly advertise him and pull the plug.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Viscous Acidic Liquid.


LOLOL


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Guess we shouldn't knock Bray spouting gibberish too much now if he's on a winning streak all of a sudden in his feuds.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

A viscous acidic liquid. Definite symbolism. LMFAO!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> He beat Cena and AJ Styles clean.


Not really, it was an Elimination Chamber match and AJ had just went through 4 other guys inside a steel chamber, not exactly what i'd call a clean win.

And the only Cena vs Wyatt matches i can ever remember is the cage match where Wyatt needed an army and a creepy kid in a mask to beat Cena. And the Last Man Standing match where he lost to Cena.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

james garcia 2 said:


> rick flairs blood


Too soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing Seth & Dean together just brings the biggest smile to my face  :mark:

That pop when they brought their fists together. Ah yessir Boston you didn't let me down <3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Is there usually any stock to WWE advertising matches ahead of time, that kind of give away finishes?
> 
> There's a September 30th show in Winnipeg advertising Brock vs Samoa Joe for the title and Roman vs Braun.
> 
> ...


*Card subject to change.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It's Sister Abigail's period blood.


:tripsscust


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SavoySuit said:


> Viscous Acidic Liquid.
> 
> 
> LOLOL


So now Bray Wyatt gives people acid baths.

ngl that's fucking awesome.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That face to face to face to face at the end of the show has some work cut out for them to top that first segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Emma gonna lose this match to?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just watch them have Mickie squash Emma in under a minute.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bray :mark:

Acidic Liquid :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrollins getting those tag titles.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I usually just laugh at Booker's commentary. But I will agree with this, Brothers to the Bone.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

finalnight said:


> *Card subject to change.


Yes, but there is a difference between card subject to change, and if WWE knowingly advertised him when they knew perhaps months in advance he was never going to make the show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eat shit you wannabe tough guy.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They BOTH got jobber entrances? Oh my!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is the first time the crowd has been quiet all night lol.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I really don't think WWE is happy with Emma.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins/Ambrose pop was so GOAT. Loudest pure joy pop I've heard in WWE in ages.

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Ewww, do not like that result :lol


 Balor doesn't belong in the WWE, it was a great result.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Raw's been great. Not a bad word to say about any segment... except this match. Piss break of the show I guess.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

emma murdered the crowd


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mickie looking good. :cena6


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RIP Emma, better not bitch on twitter anymore.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know you're doomed when Mickie James beats ya.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone find it weird Mickie is still hanging around? I mean shes doing jack shit, shes in the midcard of the womens division with no feud or any direction. Her last feud was when she was on SDL and even then that wasn't much of a feud. It would be like if Lita returned and was just doing nothing but random matches and never got any kind of spotlight.

Just go home Mickie.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Match was extremely boring.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"Hashtag give Emma a chance"


This spite :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emma getting super buried by commentary


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth lost to him twice recently and he's doing fine for himself lol. So I don't think Finn's that screwed.


That's always going to be Finns position the guy to put over the heels that are going to face Reigns o the guy WWE as their main guys, who is Wyatts next feud. I'm sure Balor get his win back on some Raw in the future. He's going to be the Rey Mysterio of this generation, he win a few, win a title, then lose a few.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mickie and Emma would make a good feud.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Mickie. I had the honor of seeing her NXT return. This lackluster return is not what I was expecting..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If they do the rumored shakeup after SummerSlam I can see them sending Emma down to NXT.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I want Emma vs. Sasha for the title before it's too late.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone find it weird Mickie is still hanging around? I mean shes doing jack shit, shes in the midcard of the womens division with no feud or any direction. Her last feud was when she was on SDL and even then that wasn't much of a feud. It would be like if Lita returned and was just doing nothing but random matches and never got any kind of spotlight.
> 
> Just go home Mickie.


Maybe she finds Magnus as boring as everyone else does.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So what did Emma do exactly? Shit in Vince's coffee? Its like shes forever on the fucked list and will never get any kind of push or win again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> I want Emma vs. Sasha for the title before it's too late.


I think it already is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maryse :Tripslick


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Emma getting super buried by commentary


Emma getting super buried. Period.

:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit? They are giving away my dream match on Smackdown? I don't get this booking..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So what did Emma do exactly? Shit in Vince's coffee? Its like shes forever on the fucked list and will never get any kind of push or win again.


Maybe because she's done shit all to deserve a push. She's a charisma vacuum that's never got a reaction.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Loved commentary there "Yeah #giveEmmaAChance" essentially saying "Yeah we gave her a chance and she sucks so shut up" gotta love Vince and how spiteful he is.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> You know you're doomed when Mickie James beats ya.


Well Mickie did beat Alexa clean 5 months ago.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Emma getting super buried. Period.
> 
> :buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


Next, a squash match for Dana Brooke.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Emma is cool, I hope that they do something good with her eventually. Well at least she is getting on tv.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Finn didn't even take a shower before going to the meeting with Angle :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So rematch for SummerSlam, Balor will bring the Demon there. Expected.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, that pop whenever Balor said he had his demons too


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"I got my rematch with Bray Wyatt at SummerSlam."

Meh...

Demon returns. OK.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Demon King incoming.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3 :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> If they do the rumored shakeup after SummerSlam I can see them sending Emma down to NXT.


They sent Emma back to NXT, they called up to Iconic Duo to replace her at the bottom of the womens division because we can't have nice things :mj2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The Balor Pop


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow u mean we get to see Balor vs Wyatt AGAIN at Summerslam? "Oh but this time he's gonna have have paint on him" so fucking stupid, we've already seen this fucking match what makes anyone wanna see it again on ppv?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miz and Maryse :mark: :mark:

Jason Jordan fpalm


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BOSTON LOVES THE MIZ roud


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz is feeling quite irreverent right now tbh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jason Jordan sounds like the whitest black man ever.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This stable looks better fully dressed..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wait, why did they give away the match away tonight then? You could have done the same blood segment without the match.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Charly wens3 :mark:


The only good part about that Finn balor interview tbh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol WOAT theme god its so fucking bad, did someone make that theme as a joke just to fuck with him?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Boston crowd when Jason came out


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow u mean we get to see Balor vs Wyatt AGAIN at Summerslam? "Oh but this time he's gonna have have paint on him" so fucking stupid, we've already seen this fucking match what makes anyone wanna see it again on ppv?


Cause no one buys "PPVs" anymore, anyone who has the network is a hardcore fan and won't give a shit if it's thrown in there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jordan getting booed. I remember we were discussing on here that he would turn heel. I don't think he would be a good heel though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Where ever Balor goes, cringe follows.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh my god what is this theme tune, they're killing him just with that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Jordan ever gonna get a new attire or continue to wear his old American Alpha singlets?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow u mean we get to see Balor vs Wyatt AGAIN at Summerslam? "Oh but this time he's gonna have have paint on him" so fucking stupid, we've already seen this fucking match what makes anyone wanna see it again on ppv?


Got to see the intimidating Demon King side get his redemption. A must see. :wink2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Jordan getting booed. I remember we were discussing on here that he would turn heel. I don't think he would be a good heel though.


I am not brushing him off as a talent yet but this whole program they are running with is really not working.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wyatt vs. Demon King Balor couldn't draw flies to a hunk of shit.

Instead of sticking Finn the Human (who cosplays as a demon king) with that fatty fat fatty, book him against a legit demon king:










IMAGINE THE BUYRATE, DAMN IT! :vince$


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

It's too early to have this match. This is the only significant fault I can find with this Raw though.

Unless they just think Jason Jordan isn't going anywhere, which would be well-founded.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did they have any plan for Jordan after having him be Angle's son? Like...was that supposed to be it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

6 man tag team match, playa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Miz didn't deserve this.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Vince: "Shit he's getting booed, call in the Hardyz damn it!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Was funny how the crowd stood up and immediately looked at the entrance waiting for the Hardys :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cole's a step away from "he speaks so _well_" on Jason Jordan.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jordan is bland as FUCK.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Jordan needs to channel that same intensity that he has inside the ring to the outside. Also, that god awful theme song NEEDS to go.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I never thought Miz could look like a bigger ****** than when he rocked a fauxhawk, but he somehow found a way.

:hayden3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not even Stone Cold would get over with that theme they gave Jordan.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> The Boston crowd when Jason came out


So basically just another day at the office.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wrestling fans are such geeks today.

Marking for face paint and you wonder why wrestling is so uncool.

Fonzie wannabes, try hards, fake tough guys and geeks in face paint.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't believe they're already putting him in an IC Title feud, he's had like 2 squash matches and he's getting booed every fucking week, He's an utter failure yet Vince thinks its a good idea to go ahead with him and rocket push him to the IC Title, cause if ur a failure as a face and getting booed u get pushed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know it explains why they won't push Emma. Crowd were dead on the match throughout. No response. So she got squashed by Nia. Tapped out to Sasha. Just lost to Mickie. Hmm maybe whining on social media is not working for her .

So what Wyatt beats Balor on Raw. So they can have another match 6 days later at SS? We just saw the match :lol. See them on free tv. See them again in Brooklyn. But remember only $9.99 on the Network . Wwe creative in 2017...

Seth Ambrose reuniting. Hmm would of delayed it longer. But massive reaction from the crowd. I wonder if they are deciding to book Roman to win the UT at SS. Have Seth/Ambrose win the Tag titles. And have them reunite at SS. Maybe they think this we'll get Roman over? Hmm.

Main event of Raw should be good. The build up to this match has been very good.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a sneaky suspicion that they are STILL trying to figure out the SummerSlam card right now..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

V-Trigger said:


> Jordan is bland as FUCK.


He's the light skinned Apollo Crews tbh.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Well, the show was decent over the first couple of hours. As usual it falls apart in the 3rd hour.

Hopefully the title feud stuff ends this show on a high.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Revival keeps getting hurt when they start feuds...wonder how long they'll last.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Got to see the intimidating Demon King side get his redemption. A must see. :wink2:


 Joe already put that geek out. There is no mistique because he has already been beating. They're using face paint as a shield against Balors incredibly boring character and using it to hide the fact the dude is nothing but a look.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> So basically just another day at the office.


Guaranteed if it was Chad Gable, he wouldn't get those kinda reactions.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I feel bad for Jordan. Being carried by Gable's personality was his only shot. Dude is athletic as fuck and has a good look but he's dead in the water on the mic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'am so fucking sick of this routine where a singles match gets interrupted by heels jumping a face, then other faces run ut to help and it comes back from commercial and a 6 man tag is happening. How many times has this company done this over the years? TNA never does it, LU never does it, NJPW never does it, just this fucking company.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so what is the main event?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> He's the light skinned Apollo Crews tbh.


Jason Jordon is on par with Del Rio when it comes to boredom


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God i'am so fucking sick of this routine where a singles match gets interrupted by heels jumping a face, then other faces run ut to help and it comes back from commercial and a 6 man tag is happening. How many times has this company done this over the years? TNA never does it, LU never does it, NJPW never does it, just this fucking company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The High King said:


> so what is the main event?


Universal Title match segment.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The High King said:


> so what is the main event?


BRAWWWWWWWL :braun


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The High King said:


> so what is the main event?


Fatal four way guys facing off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker is spazzing tf out :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Those bjs Balor gives Haitch better be good for Hunters sake, because this is only going to end in tears when the geek flops :cudi


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know if they went back to 2 hours they wouldn't have to rely on pointless random 6 man tags to fill time. Every week we get some form of a multi man tag match that drags and goes on forever cause they gotta fill 3 hours.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why does Jordan come off heelish? Is it just me?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why does Jordan come off heelish? Is it just me?


there's an undertone of arrogance to his facial expressions and body language

that's what i get from him anyway :draper2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know if they went back to 2 hours they wouldn't have to rely on pointless random 6 man tags to fill time. Every week we get some form of a multi man tag match that drags and goes on forever cause they gotta fill 3 hours.


If they went back to 2 hours, they miss out on millions of dollars. The don't care about the product. They are getting paid. The only people who care about the product is us. :hogan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Just heard that The Revival are on another indefinite hiatus because of yet another injury. :mase

At least this means that Cornette will be crying himself to sleep on his cock-shaped pillow. >


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

End this already.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, one of The Revival getting injured messed up that storyline - hence why Anderson & Gallows were randomly in the Cass/Show segment and why the Hardys are here lol. It just occurred to me :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole is always being a fucking dick towards Booker.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE took one of the hottest acts in wrestling in The Broken Hardy's, and just turned them into another nostalgia act that just comes out smiling having random matches every week. Its a wonder they still get any kind of reaction.

WWE sees something popular in another company and they wanna scoop them up so they can just say "haha we have them now and you don't" but don't ever intend to anything entertaining with them, they just want to make sure they own them and no one else can get benefit from them.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE sees something popular in another company and they wanna scoop them up so they can just say "haha we have them now and you don't" but don't ever intend to anything entertaining with them, they just want to make sure they own them and no one else can get benefit from them.


Except AJ Styles.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Axel wrestling in a pair of pants? Can this dude not even come up with a creative or cool looking attire? He must be as uncreative and boring irl as he is as a character on tv.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Time for that HOT TAG


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE took one of the hottest acts in wrestling in The Broken Hardy's, and just turned them into another nostalgia act that just comes out smiling having random matches every week. Its a wonder they still get any kind of reaction.
> 
> WWE sees something popular in another company and they wanna scoop them up so they can just say "haha we have them now and you don't" but don't ever intend to anything entertaining with them, they just want to make sure they own them and no one else can get benefit from them.


To be fair, I think WWE were completely willing to pull the trigger on the Broken gimmick, but TNA/GFW wouldn't cough up the rights :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The fatal 4 way segment is either gonna be short, or we'll have another long overrun for Raw. Cos I assume we have another ad break left? Then entrances, then the actual segment.

It would be funny if they all just came out and brawled without saying anything


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bo Dallas the bitch this match while Booker is going wild :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They have to put Jason Jordan with the Hardys to get cheered lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Getting moved to RAW was the worst thing that has happened to the Miz in recent years.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match has been too long.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Steve Black Man said:


> To be fair, I think WWE were completely willing to pull the trigger on the Broken gimmick, but TNA/GFW wouldn't cough up the rights :draper2


Yeah but be honest, could you honestly see WWE doing anything good with them even if they had the rights to The Broken Gimmick? i don't see them doing anything even half way as entertaining as the stuff they did in TNA. 

They damn sure wouldn't let Matt film stuff at his house, or use Senior Benjamin. All it would be is backstage interview segments and Matt cutting promos in the ring. We'd get no goofy over the top segments outside of the arena or anything.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why the fuck would they announce the demon in advance? :fpalm


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Advertising him painted up....why even do it if you're not even gonna pretend it's no different than him just throwing paint on.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Miz must be feeling really irrelevant right now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Demon King is back for Summerslam...BREAKING NEWS


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally, been waiting all night for this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No need to show Balor in paint there, his tease for it was enough.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but be honest, could you honestly see WWE doing anything good with them even if they had the rights to The Broken Gimmick? i don't see them doing anything even half way as entertaining as the stuff they did in TNA.
> 
> They damn sure wouldn't let Matt film stuff at his house, or use Senior Benjamin. All it would be is backstage interview segments and Matt cutting promos in the ring. We'd get no goofy over the top segments outside of the arena or anything.


You're probably right, but it would have been nice to at least see them get the chance, not that I really blame TNA for not giving up the rights.

At this point they might as well just have Jeff go solo and Matt bring back the V1 gimmick.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm feeling some new life in the product, and I think some of it's coming from Michael Cole. He's calling things with a lot of enthusiasm lately.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Our suspicions have been confirmed."

Well yeah Graves, they were confirmed as soon as Finn announced the match *over half an hour ago*. Fucking stooge. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is Miz/Jordan happening for SS?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Bring on the main event segment already.

Please keep Lesnar and Strowman away from each other physically.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Cole had me excited and I thought they were announcing a TLC match, only to tell us the Demon King will have the same match with Bray, but this time he will paint his body out of frustration from having ketchup poured on him.. :sigh:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Not really, it was an Elimination Chamber match and AJ had just went through 4 other guys inside a steel chamber, not exactly what i'd call a clean win.
> 
> And the only Cena vs Wyatt matches i can ever remember is the cage match where Wyatt needed an army and a creepy kid in a mask to beat Cena. And the Last Man Standing match where he lost to Cena.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Kairi in the commercial


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Universal title angle happening now!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Body guards getting destroyed CONFIRMED.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes, because security ALWAYS works, especially with Strowman and Lesnar.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Neville invoked his rematch clause for SummerSlam. Kind of makes you question what the point of this here was, even though it was likely going to be on the pre-show.

I wish the rematch clause would go away already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Soooo no matches were strapped from SS, just rematches. Makes sense


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Here we go!

I wonder how far Braun chucks the security this time.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Might skip this segment. It's really lost steam for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, let's do this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Brock not get a single shirt that isn't about Suplex City? I mean god damn i almost hate that he uttered those words at WM31, cause ever since then thats all his character has been about.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seriously Heyman, we're running out of time here, we don't have time for your blabbing lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


>


Lol Still not clean, Cena had his back turned and Wyatt caught him off guard.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Damn, they're really going over tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those security guards are gonna regret coming to work today :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:damn


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes Paul, so stop talking and let all hell break loose.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seriously Heyman, we're running out of time here, we don't have time for your blabbing lol.


Just waiting for one of the three guys to interrupt him. Too bad it's not happening sooner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Heyman shut up let's get this going. So redundant.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So tired of Heyman's shtick, i don't care how good he is, i'm just tired of him at this point.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

"That's Roman Reigns"

:vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is Paul E talking?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Pastor Heyman, tho


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Paul, we all love you, but we've waited 3 hours for this. Get onto the beasts.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Come on Roman, Joe, Strowman, anybody interrupt him and get this going!!


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

He's meant to make you guys hate him lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Why is Paul E talking?


Absolutely unnecessary. Nobody cares just let these four men wreck havoc.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Wouldn't mind this if Lesnar said something, but now I'm just waiting for the other three guys to show up.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

oh my goodness, just get on with the brawl..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ROMAN BOOS :ha


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuck, Brock is losing. :lelbrock

:fuckthis


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

5 minutes in this segment and Paul is still talking and no one else has come out....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG come on already.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Still not clean, Cena had his back turned and Wyatt caught him off guard.


What. It's a clean win. He didn't cheat, in the confines of the rules of the match he grabbed Cena hit him with a SA and pinned him with no interference. How is that a dirty win?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Too much breaking the fourth wall here. Sucks heat out of the event.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I hate Heyman speaking for all the men, just let the guys do their own thing and shut up.

Heyman is one of the greats but at this point he just detracts from segments.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This segment should of just been the 4 of them beating the hell out of each other, fucking Heyman has been talking for 5 minutes to long.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Been talking for 5 minutes. :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a HUGE waste of time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman is more hated there than Fale after killing Daryl


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG too much talking, GET TO THE FIGHTING ALREADY.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LESS TALK MORE VIOLENCE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> What. It's a clean win. He didn't cheat, in the confines of the rules of the match he grabbed Cena hit him with a SA and pinned him with no interference. How is that a dirty win?


Just saying its not all together clean, Cena didn't see it coming due to AJ distracting him and turned around and Wyatt took advantage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

About damn time!

Heyman should know better than dragging a segment like this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BRAUN!!!!!!!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

See, Paul? Short and sweet there.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ffs stfu heyman


----------



## IDidPaige (Mar 18, 2017)

Joe looks like a pudgy little kid next to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First time I've ever seen Braun wear his merch


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Here's my pick to win it all.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They did an incredible job hyping the main event last week, but this segment has to be ignored to fully enjoy the build to this match. We all know what it's leading up to, but they sucked our energy with a typical Heyman promo..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRRRAAAUUUNNN!!! :braun :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Honestly, Heyman talks way too much sometimes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I would mark the fuck out if Braun won the title on Sunday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd rather just have Braun vs Brock at SS, not a fan of 4 ways.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Just saying its not all together clean, Cena didn't see it coming due to AJ distracting him and turned around and Wyatt took advantage.


Nah. It's not either clean or not clean. That match is like 6/7 clean or something.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I would love if Roman came out and just started the brawl!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

They struck gold with these four a month ago with that brawl. IMO, now this build up has lost momentum.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW that is loud. Damn. :mark: Big Dog is here!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> Honestly, Heyman talks way too much sometimes.


Totally took away from the segment. Someone who is supposed to be such a great creative mind should know better.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

So, here we go.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally! Thank you Roman!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wearing a sleeveless shirt over a singlet? Braun the trend setter?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I would love if Roman came out and just started the brawl!


Hey, I was right :lol Roman, the only one who didn't need to talk!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Now security gets in the ring? just lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like the big hype is for Brock/Braun, tbh, more than the other guys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I would love if Roman came out and just started the brawl!


Well, he would be the worst talker of all 5 people on the ring, so might as well


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol, fucking security.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That unnecessary bump by that one security guard :ti :ti


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Security getting fucked up as expected.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for all the jobbers and midcarders to rush out....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Got excited for the Strowman/Lesnar showdown and then security ruined it.:no:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The one Revival guy. :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

That was pretty weird.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT'S IT?????

:lmao

LAME.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SO fuckin hypoed for this main event. All 4 men look equal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Roman and Joe disappeared


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins/Sheamus/Cesaro/Kurt Angle opening segment + brawl

- Nia Jax vs Sasha Banks

- Elias/R-Truth segment + attack

- Big Cass/Enzo Amore/Big Show/Club segment + ambush

- Akira Tozawa vs Neville for the Cruiserweight title

- Bray Wyatt dumping red liquid on Finn Balor

- The Miz/Curtis Axel/Bo Dallas vs Jason Jordan/Hardy Boyz

- Kurt Angle/Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Samoa Joe/Braun Strowman/Roman Reigns segment + brawl


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That was brutal lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That's how RAW goes off the air? fucking weak


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They overdo it with these brawls quite honestly. Also, they haven't announced any preshow matches which I find odd..


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Did that blonde security guard just straight up do a flip over the rope without being touched? LOL


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Now THAT'S how you build some heat for a match.

Aside from it going too long mostly due to Heyman, that closing segment was very good.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

LMAO The Hardys with all the jobers there  Meanwhile we are still waiting for the broken gimmick...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

this is so stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was a very underwhelming segment. Frankly, I'm surprised.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Course they have Roman come out and get straight to business, to make him look badass


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dextro said:


> Did that blonde security guard just straight up do a flip over the rope without being touched? LOL


I think so. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was abysmal.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It was just a rehashed version of the Strowman/Joe/Reigns segment from a few weeks ago.

But was somehow worse with Lesnar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The go ahead RAW to SS didn't even reach 100 pages. Wow.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fark that was good. Now this is a main event scene. Four massive Heavyweights . Going toe to toe. No midcarder or lightweight in sight. Strowman Lesnar good stuff. Could be most memorable main event match Wwes done in some time. Bliss Banks and Strowman v Lesnar v Roman v Joe. Raw card looks good.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> The go ahead RAW to SS didn't even reach 100 pages. Wow.


Who cares.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice way to end a go home show :ha

Vince is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> Wearing a sleeveless shirt over a singlet? Braun the trend setter?


He looked like a chick with her bra straps showing when she wears a tank top, they need to cut that shirt wider at the shoulders from now on.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WOAT ENDING TO AN OTHERWISE GREAT SHOW :clap


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:reigns2

Cannot wait for Brock and Braun to finally go 1-on-1.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this the only way they know how to build big matches with Lesnar? a bunch of geek security guards holding them back then getting destroyed, then the jobbers and midcarders rushing out as plan B to hold them back? How many times they done this spot over the years?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've done this finish a million times. Can't believe people still enjoy it.

It's not hard to come up with a better end to that which is original and hasn't been done to death, hell Joe and Brock did that last month. That's 3 weeks now they've lost momentum for the match.

The show peaked with the opening segment, I was wrong @Steve Black Man.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

That Sell by that guy with the blonde hair. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Seems like the usual whiners are whining again about this main event. SMH The univerial title program and the seth & dean program are the 2 best things happening in WWE right now


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, that was RAW... .......


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I get the whole wrestlers come out to break up a brawl thing is to give it the illusion that it takes half the locker room to break the brawl up but I just think it looks stupid. Why would those guys care about two guys brawling in the ring?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They got the two scrubs out of the way so the real draws of this match could have a brawl.

Well... except the brawl part. They barely let them touch. That was a weak ending to the show and a weak way to go into Summerslam with this match. Then again, they kind of booked themselves into a corner with this build since they've had the contenders fighting each other for weeks, so I guess they had to preserve some of the appeal of the match.

Still a lame way to go into Summerslam though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That segment was an abomination.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It really went downhill after the opener. That closing segment was weak af


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm still a little weirded out at how good Raw's main event scene is right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dextro said:


> Did that blonde security guard just straight up do a flip over the rope without being touched? LOL


Lol i believe Strowman just hit him in the back of the neck while he was bent over and the guy just straight up jumped over the top lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins and Ambrose, again the best part of Raw tonight! The tag match at Summerslam will be a good one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Is this the only way they know how to build big matches with Lesnar? a bunch of geek security guards holding them back then getting destroyed, then the jobbers and midcarders rushing out as plan B to hold them back? How many times they done this spot over the years?


 Thank god, even the crowd wasn't that hot for it. They knew they weren't going to do shit the moment they did that lame pull away and roster clear out spot.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> Seems like the usual whiners are whining again about this main event. SMH The univerial title program and the seth & dean program are the 2 best things happening in WWE right now


That was a lame segment tonight...come on.

I've been enjoying the main event program but tonight was very meh for a go home show.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

This 4-Way has cooled down a lot. The last few weeks could have been used for promos, where Reigns, Strowman and Joe talk about their motivation and deepen their characters in the process. But nope, we just have to do pointless and overdone matches instead.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Roman looked like a fucking geek :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Seems like the usual whiners are whining again about this main event. SMH The univerial title program and the seth & dean program are the 2 best things happening in WWE right now


The main event segment was terrible.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought Raw peaked tonight with the opening segment, but that's just me :shrug


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> That was a lame segment tonight...come on.
> 
> I've been enjoying the main event program but tonight was very meh for a go home show.


 Don't bother with this dude, he's the same guy who ate this shit up...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty much Roman Reigns tonight


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> That was a lame segment tonight...come on.
> 
> I've been enjoying the main event program but tonight was very meh for a go home show.


I didn't anything about the angle I said about the main event :jericho2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The main event segment was terrible.


 It was the same promo Heyman has a cut a million times. Seriously, does the company have a creative team or is it just Vince writing the entire show and delegating Ambrose-Seth.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Who cares.


You apparently, asshole. You responded back to me


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> The main event segment was terrible.


The match will make up for it. I def think it will be match of the night


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The main event segment was terrible.


 Leave it to the WWE to completely kill a hot feud :lol

Now it's just another match for me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> It was the same promo Heyman has a cut a million times.


Heyman is honestly detrimental to the programs at this point. There was no need for him to even talk after introducing Lesnar. Just dragged the whole segment down.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JC00 said:


> I get the whole wrestlers come out to break up a brawl thing is to give it the illusion that it takes half the locker room to break the brawl up but I just think it looks stupid. Why would those guys care about two guys brawling in the ring?


Yeah i've never got that either, kayfabe why would they give a shit? Angle can't fire you for not doing something thats not in your job desperation, you're not security.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Guess I'm in the minority who enjoyed the Lesnar/Strowman tease that gives you just enough to smell but not taste.

But then again, I hadn't been watching for a while prior to a few months ago, so the "overdone security" thing might not have as much impact from my own perspective.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Is this the only way they know how to build big matches with Lesnar? a bunch of geek security guards holding them back then getting destroyed, then the jobbers and midcarders rushing out as plan B to hold them back? How many times they done this spot over the years?


It's like they're afraid in having Lesnar take a lot of bumps and want him to look good for the ppv, they have to resort to that all the time. Yeah, he'll get a kick to the face or a spear, but that's it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They didn't kill this universal title program. fpalm Some will never be happy


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> They didn't kill this universal title program. fpalm Some will never be happy


 This program peaked 3 weeks back and has been on a downhill slide since then unk2

Actually more interested in the tag match than the main event.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seemed like they was mainly building Lesnar vs Strowman at the end there and forgot there was 2 other guys in the match. That tells me either Strowman wins the title sunday or Lesnar retains and goes into a solo feud with Braun.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> This program peaked 3 weeks back and has been on a downhill slide since then


Not really. 


and lets be real you would shit on this program no matter how in turned out cause Roman is in it and you can never give props where they are do. 


Still better than anything smackdown has done lately :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

JC00 said:


> I get the whole wrestlers come out to break up a brawl thing is to give it the illusion that it takes half the locker room to break the brawl up but I just think it looks stupid. Why would those guys care about two guys brawling in the ring?





SAMCRO said:


> Is this the only way they know how to build big matches with Lesnar? a bunch of geek security guards holding them back then getting destroyed, then the jobbers and midcarders rushing out as plan B to hold them back? How many times they done this spot over the years?


Not to mention, Lesnar and Strowman beats their asses at times. I'd sit back and watch them tear each other apart.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> and lets be real you would shit on this program no matter how in turned out cause Roman is in it and you can never give props where they are do.
> ...


 It is. 

I can say that because I'm not on my favorites sugar tit and can call a spade a spade.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Yep, ending segment was a bit shit. 

Ambrose/Rollins on the other hand had a very memorable segment, felt like a special moment. Best thing going in WWE!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> I can say that because I'm not on my favorites sugar tit and can call a spade a spade.


Reigns is my guy and I think the segment sucked. This guy is just fanatical.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

They should have said a contract signing at the end and done something unexpected with it. Heyman talked waaaaaayyyy too damn long, it was clear as day what was coming, but then after Reigns and Joe took a powder, Brock and Braun didn't even look like they wanted to touch each other. 

They can get all the guys out there they want to, when it's that obvious that the two "monsters" brawling have no intention of so much as scratching at each other's faces it's fucking awful. Those two were so see-through, I don't even have enough words for how bad it was. What is even the point of Brock having on of his BS in-ring segments anymore? It's been years since he remotely bothered to sell that he actually wanted to mix it up with someone. 

ALso, are we really supposed to believe that a spear and a slam rolled Roman and Joe out of the ring, never to be seen again? I hope they were down there on the mats plotting how to take out B&B on Sunday and make the match more exciting than the go home segment.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> It is.
> 
> I can say that because I'm not on my favorites sugar tit and *can call a spade a spade*.


:ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Guess I'm in the minority who enjoyed the Lesnar/Strowman tease that gives you just enough to smell but not taste.
> 
> But then again, I hadn't been watching for a while prior to a few months ago, so the "overdone security" thing might not have as much impact from my own perspective.


 Joe and Brock did the same segment a month back AND we've heard that Heyman promo a million times already. It was recycled material they put together to kill 20 minutes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree with everyone saying that the main event segment was a let down, but I think the match itself will be completely amazing and I'm still more than ready for it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> You apparently, asshole. You responded back to me


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns is my guy and I think the segment sucked. This guy is just fanatical.


 It's funny too as Reigns was in that segment for 30 seconds. 

How is this shitting on Roman when he played a cameo role in it :lmao


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

What really killed the show was that match between Emma and Mickie quite honestly.

It was a good show when you get over the fact that they blew their load way too early with those SummerSlam matches. I'm not sure about WWE's obsession with having rematches or bigger matches before PPV's. I'll never forget when they had King Booker versus Rey Mysterio the Smackdown before a Pay Per View, making it so obvious King Booker was winning..

Ending segment dragged on too long. Paul Heyman's act is beyond stale. They could have taken an hour from that segment to announce preshow matches and have an actual brawl occur.

7/10 seems fair.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> They should have said a contract signing at the end and done something unexpected with it. Heyman talked waaaaaayyyy too damn long, it was clear as day what was coming, but then after Reigns and Joe took a powder, Brock and Braun didn't even look like they wanted to touch each other. They can get all the guys out there they want to, when it's that obvious that the two "monsters" brawling have no intention of so much as scratching at each other's faces it's fucking awful. Those two were so see-through, I don't even have enough words for how bad it was.


It was a very poorly structured/paced segment overall. One thing in particular that annoyed me is the lack of breathing room we got for the 4 participants to interact with the excessive and too quick interference from the security guys and also Heyman basically front loading everything they could have said themselves with his unnecessarily long promo at the start.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> They should have said a contract signing at the end and done something unexpected with it. Heyman talked waaaaaayyyy too damn long, it was clear as day what was coming, but then after Reigns and Joe took a powder, Brock and Braun didn't even look like they wanted to touch each other. They can get all the guys out there they want to, when it's that obvious that the two "monsters" brawling have no intention of so much as scratching at each other's faces it's fucking awful. Those two were so see-through, I don't even have enough words for how bad it was.


 That's two Roman fans who have shat on the segment.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So I glanced down at my phone for like a minute as Strowman came to the ring, looked up to see Brock and Braun being separated with Joe being restrained on the outside... where the hell was Reigns?

Good episode of Raw there, I'm pretty excited about the Summerslam card on paper. Funny that I was wrong about Summerslam and they threw those two matches on Raw only to re-book them for Summerslam again right after. The Balor/Wyatt deal makes sense, and I like that they're presenting it as Finn needing to bring out the Demon persona rather than just doing it because it's a big PPV. I don't get the logic in Tozawa vs. Neville though. Surely it would have been a bigger deal to have the King finally unseated on a bigger stage? Gotta try and pop a rating, I guess.

Thought the opening segment was excellent with the Shield reunion. I briefly thought they went one tease too many, but the crowd gave the eventual fist bump the desired reaction.

Sasha vs. Jax was very well done. I always get a kick out of Graves' reaction to beautiful women. He's not a total sleazeball, instead he kinda reacts like a teen with a crush in contrast to his regular "too cool for school" persona. Asking Cole if he looked okay the second Bliss' music hit actually made me laugh out loud.

Cass gave the best promo of his career. I'm not sure why the Boston crowd gave him so much heat, but he handled it well and rose to the occasion.

The aforementioned Summerslam matches on Raw were nice doses of good TV wrestling.

Sad for Emma and Mickie. The crowd gave them crickets, which is understandable given the way they've been presented, but they deserve so much better.

Sneaky move pairing the Hardys with Jason Jordan, trying to get "Kurt's kid" over. Pretty sure the crowd saw through it though.

Thought Heyman gave a good promo painting it as Brock vs. the establishment as well as the three monstrous challengers. My one nitpick, I don't think he needed to say "hint hint" after the "beast in a cage" line. We're not that dumb.

Even though people would whinge that it would make the roster look weak, I wish Brock and Braun mowed through about half the wrestlers before getting subdued, just to really push how titanic they are. The Fatal 4 Way should be phenomenal at Summerslam, no matter what direction they go with the result. 

Getting hyped!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns is my guy and I think the segment sucked. This guy is just fanatical.


I just like being positive. The segment was not good yes, Im talking about the overall program. I still think this program is one of the best things going in WWE today and the match is gonna be insane. Probably match of the night


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I said earlier that the opening segment would be the best part of Raw and it was. The show was overall pretty good, but the ending segment was kinda meh. Heyman's blathering on ruined it completely IMO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns is my guy and I think the segment sucked. This guy is just fanatical.


Lol he really is, i believe Reigns could come out and sing Row Row Row Your Boat and leave and he'd praise it and call any haters delusional whiners.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ace said:


> How is this shitting on Roman when he played a cameo role in it :lmao


Some Reigns fans think everything is about him. Even when people aren't even shitting on him. They still bring him up.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> It's funny too as Reigns was in that segment for 30 seconds.
> 
> How is this shitting on Roman when he played a cameo role in it.


Im talking about Regins in the overall storyline that you been shitting on.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> I just like being positive. The segment was not good yes, Im talking about the overall program. I still think this program is one of the best things going in WWE today and the match is gonna be insane. Probably match of the night


 It's _one_ of the best going because everything else is literally horse shit :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol he really is, i believe Reigns could come out and sing Row Row Row Your Boat and leave and he'd praise it and call any haters delusional whiners.


That actually would be quite funny.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least out of the three things I was looking forward to, two of them delivered in satisfying manner. Rollins/Ambrose program had probably it's best segment so far with that opener, Sasha got a decent enough match out of Nia and is now on the title match at SummerSlam, so it is good.

The main issue is that the things I was interested in happened right at the start and at the end of the show. It was a bit of a drag sitting through it all. Not a good paced show in terms of things I am invested in.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ace said:


> That's two Roman fans who have shat on the segment.


???

He was barely there, in fact, that was a big problem, I thought shit was about to be on when he came fast-walking down there with no mic in his hand. Nope. 

Instead of he and Joe rolling out they should have been scrapping down on the mat and gotten out of the ring to continue while Brock and Braun went at it and dusted it up at least a little, then security, midcarders, etc. 

The only two touches exchanged in that segment were one spear and one slam, the rest was talk and 'hold me back' BS. Why even bother to do it at all?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Agree with other saying the opening was the best part. I really hope those guys they steal the show at SummerSlam.

Despite the downhill for the fatal four way build up, I'm still excited for the match. Surely, Vince won't overdo that stupid Suplex city shit with Lesnar this time with three other guys in there. Especially when one of those guys is Braun freaking Strowman, who should be one of the guys that can actually hang with Lesnar.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

It was one of the worst RAWs I've ever saw.

I'm interested to see what the rating would be.

I also feel bad for all the people who paid to watch the show live.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

Love Dean/Seth segment.
Enjoyed the hell out of Sasha v Nia. Honestly, Sasha makes everyone look a like a million bucks. 
I was let down by the ending. Like how do you just focus on Braun and Brock when Joe and Reigns are out there too. They should have focused on all 4 of them to make us want more. B&B just bore me cause they weren't even fighting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I'd rather just have Braun vs Brock at SS, not a fan of 4 ways.


Same. Evidently the match and Brock and Paul E's stipulation are both in place to protect Lesnar and give him an excuse so he can get ready for his next fight in the UFC.

Don't be surprised if Roman wins the belt by pinning Joe.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

To be Heyman one of the greatest mic workers of all time, he cut one of the most boring, long ass promos I can recall, I was so bored almost changed the channel.

Weird that people here are not praising the main event segment since it focused on Lesnar and Strowman.. Instead of Reigns "as always".


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Lykos said:


> To be Heyman one of the greatest mic workers of all time, he cut one of the most boring, long ass promos I can recall, I was so bored almost changed the channel.


He started in and it was dull and repetitive, I went to the garage and smoked, I couldn't believe it when I came back and he was still talking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> He started in and it was dull and repetitive, I went to the garage and smoked, I couldn't believe it when I came back and he was still talking.


It was quite a chore, this is definitely an instance where I would be fully behind the crowd chanting "CM Punk" or "Boring" at a person cutting a promo (and I think Heyman is one of the great mic workers but he could be more pragmatic).


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I thought they did pretty poorly by Braun tonight. I expected Joe to call him out about not winning the LMS match under his own steam, but the way they did it was shit. Braun brags about it, calls himself the last man standing, only for Joe to be like, "LOL, no," and describe the situation exactly as it went down. They didn't even get in each other's faces over it until Roman's music starts and Braun just has to stand there looking like a fool. Which it's good he got cut off, because there wasn't a verbal reply he could have made to that, but he should have acted angry and pushed up on Joe for calling him out like that.

Just a terrible lack of aggression in the entire segment.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

They need Heyman to turn on Lesnar and side with one of the other 3. Strowman wound be the logical choice because a mouthpiece wound suit him the best as Joe talks good by himself and Roman isn't turning heel. This gives Heyman new material and also Brock a new story of being betrayed and redemption. You could easily have McMahons bring him back but I would choose Angle and that decision could spark his feud with HHH.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lykos said:


> To be Heyman one of the greatest mic workers of all time, he cut one of the most boring, long ass promos I can recall, I was so bored almost changed the channel.
> 
> Weird that people here are not praising the main event segment since it focused on Lesnar and Strowman.. Instead of Reigns "as always".


Like I say all the time, you've see one Heyman promo, you've seen them all. He just rewords it differently and talks about how Lesnar's opponent is going to get wrecked.

Also, yeah, part of me did like the face off with Strowman and Lesnar, due to the fact that those guys didn't get too physical with each other just yet. Just gets you more hyped for when they do end up throwing down. It just get old when they keep having Lesnar's feuds result in pull apart brawls and not have him take many bumps. Send him to the steel steps, throw him into the ring post, give him some chair shots, put him through a table or something like that. Go all out with the fights and not make them one sided for him all the time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful finish :banderas


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ace said:


> This program peaked 3 weeks back and has been on a downhill slide since then unk2
> 
> Actually more interested in the tag match than the main event.


It had all the potential in the world, but random matches and shoddy booking have kind of neutered it. It's still somewhat interesting, which means they haven't killed it entirely, but it could be so much more.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> It had all the potential in the world, but random matches and shoddy booking have kind of neutered it. It's still somewhat interesting, which means they haven't killed it entirely, but it could be so much more.


To me the core thing that undermined the program was Lesnar's role in it over the last three weeks.

First he did that segment with Angle where he announces that he would leave WWE if he loses the title. All well and good but then they didn't have him show up and interfere on the Triple Threat that night.

Then they have him interrupting MizTV out of the blue to "role play" and once again not interfere in the LMS match between Reigns and Braun, making it yet another week where he doesn't interacts with the other participants yet in the mean time Heyman is rambling on and on about what Lesnar will do to them.

Then this week we had yet another long rambling promo from Heyman and practically no interaction between the four men and a very underwhelming "confrontation" between Braun/Lesnar where they didn't even brawl.

The lack of interaction with Lesnar undermined the build.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> To me the core thing that undermined the program was Lesnar's role in it over the last three weeks.
> 
> First he did that segment with Angle where he announces that he would leave WWE if he loses the title. All well and good but then they didn't have him show up and interfere on the Triple Threat that night.
> 
> ...


That's a good point. What they did with Lesnar last week in particular was a real killer. Not only did he not get involved in the LMS match (which could have served to protect Strowman a bit more), but he made Miz look like a joke earlier in the night. Had they used last week to integrate Lesnar into the title picture a bit more and furthered the Miz/Jordan storyline a bit more instead of randomly having Lesnar squash Miz and co I think both those storylines would be in a better place heading into Summerslam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> I thought they did pretty poorly by Braun tonight. I expected Joe to call him out about not winning the LMS match under his own steam, but the way they did it was shit. Braun brags about it, calls himself the last man standing, only for Joe to be like, "LOL, no," and describe the situation exactly as it went down. They didn't even get in each other's faces over it until Roman's music starts and Braun just has to stand there looking like a fool. Which it's good he got cut off, because there wasn't a verbal reply he could have made to that, but he should have acted angry and pushed up on Joe for calling him out like that.
> 
> Just a terrible lack of aggression in the entire segment.


 The segment fell flat and ended in typical WWE fashion, with less interest than you had when the match was announced :bored

If you've seen one WWE program, you've seen them all. There's very little to differentiate between them, the style of wrestler just dictates which formula they use. It's never truly unique, creative or compelling from character to character because we've seen it a million times before. It never changes, it's uninspired and just downright boring to watch.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

deadcool said:


> It was one of the worst RAWs I've ever saw.
> 
> I'm interested to see what the rating would be.
> 
> I also feel bad for all the people who paid to watch the show live.


thanks for feeling bad. i was there, and didn't think the show sucked, but the last segment definitely did. the standard lesnar pull apart brawl has been way overdone. i think it's funny that a month ago it took 10 guys to hold samoa joe back, now it's just gallows and anderson holding him back, while everyone else is holding back lesnar and braun. i'm over paul heyman promos, they're all practically the same at this point.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The Mainevent segment could have been worse. The 4 of them could have played tug of war over the belt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

If anything, I'm glad they didn't have Reigns, Joe or Strowman in a match with each other.

The ending was strange though. Reigns and Joe just motionless outside for 3 or 4 minutes whilst Strowman and Lesnar beat up security. I was almost waiting for Joe to lock in the clutch on Lesnar whilst Reigns spears Strowman to oblivion to close the show.

No one really comes out looking strong, which I suppose is good heading into Summerslam and probably confirms that Vince has no idea who is leaving the show as winner.

They certainly killed intrigue about the match. More so by leaving Lesnar/Strowman away from eachother and putting the others in too many matches with eachother - but I'm still excited for the match. It's by far the best match on the PPV and will be good.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

shutupchico said:


> thanks for feeling bad. i was there, and didn't think the show sucked, but the last segment definitely did. the standard lesnar pull apart brawl has been way overdone. i think it's funny that a month ago it took 10 guys to hold samoa joe back, now it's just gallows and anderson holding him back, while everyone else is holding back lesnar and braun. i'm over paul heyman promos, they're all practically the same at this point.


Why do you suppose they are phoning it in like that in the main events of RAWs?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> thanks for feeling bad. i was there, and didn't think the show sucked, but the last segment definitely did. the standard lesnar pull apart brawl has been way overdone. i think it's funny that a month ago it took 10 guys to hold samoa joe back, now it's just gallows and anderson holding him back, while everyone else is holding back lesnar and braun. i'm over paul heyman promos, they're all practically the same at this point.


Was the pop for the Dean/Seth segment as glorious in person as on TV? Cos man that crowd was going nuts.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The best segment of RAW for me was the opening segment with the Ambrose/Rollins dilemma. Teasing the fist pump and then it finally happened after they fight off Sheamus/Cesaro. Cool stuff as the crowd was hot for it. Well that was one lengthy match between Sasha Banks/Nia Jax. It got two commercial breaks. But I have to admit, it was a good match. Both ladies seem to have good chemistry with each other. I enjoyed the build this time with the Big Cass/Big Show/Enzo feud and adding Galllows/Anderson to it. Wow so Akira Tozawa is the one who dethrones Neville? Fine with me as their match was good and Tozawa winning makes the Titus Brand look good. 

I did not enjoy them giving away Bray/Balor on TV but I understand why they did it so he has a reason to unleash the Demon at Summerslam. Give Emma a chance? More like chances to keep on jobbing. The Hardyz need new opponents with one of the Revival guys getting hurt again. So let's just pair them up with Jason Jordan against the Miztourage and beat them! I expected more from the main event segment. Joe and Reigns disapppeared so Lesnar and Stroman can tease each other with a stand off. Security gets knocked out. Some of the locker room guys come out to hold them back. Yawn. Stop with this Vince!!!!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Back in the days when the WWE had decent writing, they wouldn't have announced demon Balor for Summerslam. Probably wouldn't have had him and Wyatt have a match a few days before the PPV either. They could have still gone ahead with the "bloodbath", then just had him show up as the demon on the night. Everything has to be telegraphed these days, surprise debuts/returns and the like (except for Jericho a few weeks back) are a thing of the past...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Reading only the last two pages, I'm glad I'm in Italy on vacation, and well away from anything WWE related.

Not even close to 100 pages 6 hours After the Summerslam Go Home show. LeL


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So was raw good? I was going to watch it but couldn't find a good stream so.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I liked the opening Ambrose/Rollins segment. Both played it all up for the crowd, who responded with a nice pop. I'm liking these two back together and what might happen next.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose/Rollins has been so well built :sodone :sodone

That video package at the beginning :banderas Just imagine it when it all comes full circle, and there's a huge singles match between Heel Ambrose and Face Rollins.

WWE does know how to build things when they try. The Fatal 4-Way and the Tag Match with Ambrose and Rollins have me really excited for Summerslam.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

They gotta stop doing these brawls. Can't imagine how many people feel desensitised after seeing it done atleast 7-8 times this year. i feel very fatigued with this style segment now.

Not only that but Reigns and Braun got to do something in front of security who just looked like doofuses standing there doing nothing.

I'm expecting an Ambrose turn on Sunday.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun wearing his merch

I guess they wanted to keep the result at SummerSlam as ambiguous as they could, with Lesnar/Braun. Another great staredown tho.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got round to watching...

Very hot start again to Raw, Ambrose/Rollins segment was perfect build going into Sunday. The segment built and built until the fist bump at the end. A well built storyline and their match with Sheamus & Cesaro is one of the most anticipated matches on the card. One of them will probably turn Sunday, would be a typical WWE move if they turn Rollins instead of Ambrose :lol Or maybe they win the Tag Titles and help Reigns win the Universal Title. 

Sasha vs Nia - Skipped, Nia is the most unwatchable wrestler in WWE today.

Samson appearance :mark Nothing much for him ATM, but you can't keep someone like him off of TV. 

Cass promo was fire imo, when he actually got started. Quite frankly he spit the truth about Enzo, brought up some very good points including the backstage rumours about Enzo. Cass has shown good intensity in recent weeks. The segment built well too and told a story with Cass taking out Show's hand before Sunday.

Cruiserweight Championship match - Skipped, title change...don't care.

Wyatt vs Balor - Unsurprisingly 50/50 booking all over this one, match didn't need to happen, Bray could of poured that liquid on him as a segment between them materialised or something. It builds the storyline going into Sunday but they didn't need a match. Balor finally bringing the demon, which means a Balor victory.

Mickie vs Emma - I like Emma but that performance didn't stand her in good stead, very slow, very sloppy, its alright running your mouth and demanding chances but perform like that you ain't gonna get any.

Tag match playa...Hardyz coming for the save had continuity for what we saw earlier in the night, just a way though really for Jordan to get support. Fair play to Jordan he looked very slick in the ring in this match; however there's a way to go for him to get over I think.

Lesnar, Joe, Reigns and Strowman segment was pretty underwhelming, they really held back until Sunday, understandable but Lesnar and Strowman should of been allowed to go at each other a little bit more.

Another Raw which had its moments but it was also drab in parts too.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

deadcool said:


> Why do you suppose they are phoning it in like that in the main events of RAWs?


well a promo/storyline progression is better than a match to hype up your ppv main event in my opinion. it's just the execution that sucked. maybe brock has a lot of say in his segments, and he likes the pull aparts. the one with joe awhile back was better due to the intensity they both showed, it came off more real. really though, just lazy, uncreative writing. heyman's promos have lost their luster as well... i feel like he lost something after shitting the bed on the infamous goldberg promo. brock isn't the attraction he once was, therefore he needs to do more in my opinion. he needs to be the one doing the mic work, not just standing there. strowman is a giant, but he doesn't have the aura of a top guy to me. reigns should have been featured more in the segment. overall, i'd say blame goes to the champ. the long winded heyman promos don't cut it anymore.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Was the pop for the Dean/Seth segment as glorious in person as on TV? Cos man that crowd was going nuts.


oh yea, the place was electric for that. they had the benefit of going on first which helped, but it does really show how investing time into a storyline can get the people's interest(and of course they are both good performers which also helps). i don't think ambrose is always the best actor, but he does understand the nuances of wrestling, like playing up to the moment and looking out at the crowd when need be. it's definitely the hottest angle on raw. the jordan thing flopped miserably. they can team him up with hardy's to cover for him, but they won't be able to save him every week. guy looks legit in the ring, but he's a total charisma vaccum. no personality. the crowd was pretty hot through the whole show besdies emma/mickie james, but they were definitely most invested in the opening segment.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Meh RAW tbh. I fell asleep after the Cruiserweight title match. And it seems i didn't miss anything of note that took place after it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Heyman, but I'm tired of that specific song and dance. I want Lesnar to talk. It's warranted in this situation.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> So was raw good? I was going to watch it but couldn't find a good stream so.


First segment (Ambrollins) was hot fire. The first 2 hours in general were pretty good for modern Raw standards, but it took a pretty massive nosedive in the third hour.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> :braun wearing his merch
> 
> I guess they wanted to keep the result at SummerSlam as ambiguous as they could, with Lesnar/Braun. Another great staredown tho.


Braun wearing his merch was one of the best parts of the show!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Braun wearing his merch was one of the best parts of the show!


LOL BUT WHY


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> LOL BUT WHY


Because the rest of the show fucking sucked.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Because the rest of the show fucking sucked.


If you didn't like yesterday's show, then just stop watching altogether. Last night was the best RAW of the year. I liked watching fewer matches and more dramatic segments. Plus, the crowd was on fire. It reminded me of the AE. Trips probably booked it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> If you didn't like yesterday's show, then just stop watching altogether. Last night was the best RAW of the year. I liked watching fewer matches and more dramatic segments. Plus, the crowd was on fire. It reminded me of the AE. Trips probably booked it.


I disagree.

Only things worth watching besides Braun was the opening segment and Elias. Everything else was pretty lacklustre. 

I don't think the Attitude Era would have wasted two Summerslam matches on the go home show to that very event.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Only things worth watching besides Braun was the opening segment and Elias. Everything else was pretty lacklustre.
> 
> I don't think the Attitude Era would have wasted two Summerslam matches on the go home show to that very event.


Sasha/Nia was a great match with a fantastic finish.

Cass segment was highly entertaining.

Neville/Tozawa was also a great match.

I'm not a fan of Elias - and I'll admit the last hour was going downhill, but over all it was a fun show. The Boston crowd helped big time.

I'm just curious. If you didn't like this RAW, which shows do you actually consider good? I feel that you are never going to see what you like. :hogan


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Sasha/Nia was a great match with a fantastic finish.
> 
> Cass segment was highly entertaining.
> 
> ...


Could never bring myself to watch a womens match, so I wouldn't know, nor would I want to know.

Once again, cruiserweights absolutely bore me. Did see that they wasted one of the best title reigns on the roster and have Neville lose though. Excellent booking decision there. fpalm

I enjoyed most of last months Raws, they were on a role. Maybe the lack of actual decent build and exciting matches besides two or three matches heading into Summerslam has calmed my interest.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

First half was great, second half was kinda boring

Opening segement was pretty good & somehow funny

Why the fuck did they do Balor vs Wyatt on RAW tho? They could've just had Finn attack Bray from behind during his entrance, or wait for him in the ring, once the lights are on he attacks

That's one thing. Two, WHY THE FUCK did they reveal that Finn will be "demon" at SS? It should've been a surprise

That was what bothered me the most 

They shouldn't have done Neville vs Tozawa on RAW, esp since the title was gonna change hands, and the match was very good. Like nobody wanna see Cass vs Big Show, and trust me putting Enzo in that cage isn't getting us hyped for that match lol


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

And half these post are frrom the same people. haha


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Bray throwing the 'viscous acidic liquid' over Balor was so so comical, just imagiining Vince shouting that down Cole's headset is just hilarious. I've said it before but I really am not the audience for the Bromance that opened, but hey everyone bar me seems hyped from a fisting.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

So I watched Raw for the first time in a long time, I believe, as I heard it was a good show and an important one too as the Go Home show for SummerSlam. It felt like the show was almost tailor built for me as it caught me up on all the build leading into the PPV. 

So the prophesied Shield reunion is coming then? Or do Ambrose and Rollins lose at SummerSlam because Ambrose turns on Rollins? This angle seems convoluted as fuck either way, if Ambrose and Rollins go on some big run with the Tag Titles, then why remind us of Rollins betraying The Shield but then ask us to ignore what he did anyway? Surely a turn is the only thing that makes sense out of how this has been structured, unless they are tying to make that the most obvious outcome for the sake of a cheap swerve? Fuck knows… 

Sasha won, no surprise… but in her home town did they say? Does this mean she is going to get squashed at SummerSlam… or if this is all planned, could this mean that she is going to beat Bliss for the title? (and hopefully not drop it every other week on Raw with a flip of her feud with Charlotte, please God). Hey, at least that is two out of the dozen or so matches on the SS card I can actually get excited for.

So what is the point in doing a bunch of the shit matches on the SummerSlam card on Raw? Are they removing these matches from the PPV as the card is already far too overstuffed? Let me guess, as it is WWE, no they aren’t doing that at all. They are just doing the matches twice for no clear reason. For fucks sake. Of all the fashions, places and people for Neville’s title run to come to an end too, what the fuck are you doing WWE? You wrote yourself into a fucking corner for no clear reason and you didn’t even make an attempt at a compelling escape. 

Brock Lesnar is definitely dropping the title at SummerSlam to go back to UFC, right? Otherwise why did they add that stipulation into the match and keep reminding us of it? Reigns is gonna win it, then?


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

If Bray sends Balor/Demon/Demon King/Mr Japan/Devitt/Fergal to 205Live I'd be a fan of his.

The kid don't look like a star man, but he'd make Tony Nese look a million bucks.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow Big Cass' got heat, good for him. And he actually cut a pretty good promo.

I can't believe Neville lost the championship... makes no fucking sense to have this on Raw 6 days before Summerslam. But I guess they wanted to surprise everyone. It did surprise me. I just hope Neville gets it back on sunday.

Balór vs Bray on Raw before Summerslam ? Still no sense.

Can they give Mickie something to do already ?

Jason Jordan has been so badly handled since the big reveal, it's definitely going in the records books as one of the worst storylines and runs ever. Commentators also need to get off his dick during the matches, it's not helping. He's not bad in the ring though, he just needs to expand his moveset a bit.

Last segment was terrible.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Security guy been studying Curt Hennig.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Brock said:


> Security guy been studying Curt Hennig.


:lmao That made my day :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


>


Damn, that was epic as fuck! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Damn, that was epic as fuck! :mark:


Yeah it was a very good segment. The SumerSlam match should be great.


----------

